# Weather change



## NorthernRedneck

Anyone else's body act like a barometer?  Only a week ago it was 24celcius average. Now, it's only 4celcius. I can sure feel it in my bones. Been so sore I can barely move. Hate the extreme temperature changes. Almost freezing at night and above 20 during the day. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

You confuse me with that Celcius stuff.    It has been in the 80"s for the past week, but starting today the temp will be dropping and a frost is predicted for this weekend, which is good. Maybe that will kill some of the skeeters.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. You guys confuse me with that farrenheight stuff. I grew up where freezing point is 0. 25 is about perfect and anything above that is hot. So we go from just above freezing point only 3 hours ago to where I just put on shorts. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

I have to convert degrees Celcius to something I can understand too.  I guess that I'm just old but I get confused when I'm around our kids and grandkids and they are talking about °C and meters.  

It's almost the end of September and the temperature is still running in the mid 90s.  That's at least a full 10° above average.  It's made the past few weeks miserable when working outside.  In fact, the whole summer has been miserable.  There is hope though.  According to the 10-day forecast it's supposed to start cooling down into the 80s by the end of the month.

To answer your question, I don't like the cold any better than I like the heat.  Cold weather stiffens up my back and knees and then I really do waddle around like an old man.


----------



## road squawker

NorthernRedneck said:


> ... So we go from just above freezing point only 3 hours ago to where I *just* put on shorts. ..



Well, perhaps thats the problem,................... stop runnin around nekid


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. You guys confuse me with that farrenheight stuff. I grew up where freezing point is 0. 25 is about perfect and anything above that is hot. So we go from just above freezing point only 3 hours ago to where I just put on shorts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



 The only country to put a man on the moon is the only country to say 80 degrees is a nice  day.  You guys make it sound like it is cold all the time.  Must be a hockey thing.  

Actually come to think of it, I'm surprised our sock monkey president didn't issue an Emporer's order to go to the metric system.  He always wants to be like the rest of the world,  What better way.  

Just ragging on you my friend.


----------



## Leni

It's been hot and humid around here.  It is going into the 100's this weekend.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Welcome to Canada. Where you have to where long pants and a sweater in the morning and have the furnace running. By mid morning you can turn off the furnace and fire up the ac. And also trade in the pants and sweater for shorts and a tshirt. By supper it back to the pants and sweater and off with the ac and on with the furnace. 

True story. Lmao

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mla2ofus

Weather doesn't seem to bother me. I have parts of me that hurt about the same all the year.
                      mike


----------



## pirate_girl

I like this kind of weather change.
It's supposed to stay like this into the first week of November!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. We've had nice weather as well. Heck. Last weekend I was in shorts. Looking ahead though average daytime temp is slated for below 10c with -2c at night. Out in Saskatchewan they just got 40cm of snow. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I like this kind of weather change.
> It's supposed to stay like this into the first week of November!



I'd like that too.  At the end of September it cooled off the 80° but it has started to creep back up again.  It's supposed to be 89° today and it already feels like it.  Gotta mow this afternoon.


----------



## bczoom

I'm with PG and gets her weather about 2 hours after it hits her place.

The bad part is the dew comes in so fast you need to have your mowing done by about 4:30 PM or it's too wet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just to get everyone in the spirit. This was taken in Manitoba yesterday. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just to get everyone in the spirit. This was taken in Manitoba yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk




How far north in Manitoba?  The Winnipeg end or the Hudson Bay end?  

My wife asked how deep?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hudson bay end. It's getting close though. It's supposed to warm up next week though. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had average temperatures of only +7c during the day with -3c at night. Accompanied by a cold rain on and off and wind. We burnt a total of 18 pallets and 2 cords of wood trying to keep warm at camp around the fire. Yesterday temps were back up over 20c so almost shorts weather again. The result?  Every inch of movement I make results in burning pain in my spine. Which is accompanied shortly after by cramping legs and burning feet. It took me 10 minutes just getting out of bed this morning. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had been doing good lately at sleeping in bed the whole night. Last night however I lasted 10 minutes before the built in barometer went off. Here's why.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I awoke at 4:30am to the sound of pouring rain. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep, weather change..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like you're having about the same temperature as us. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lovely. Guess it was bound to happen. Just two days ago it was almost shorts weather. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lovely. Guess it was bound to happen. Just two days ago it was almost shorts weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Thats what you get for hanging around those kind of places!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd rather deal with a little cold and snow vs hurricanes tornadoes floods and earthquakes. Never get any of those up here. Maybe the odd mini twister but that's it

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yikes. Nothing on the ground yet but by the looks of these two warnings what I'm taking from that is that we are supposed to get 20-35cm by tonight with an additional 15-30cm overnight. 

This is just lovely as we booked a room for 2 nights down in Duluth MN that's not refundable. Which means that we'll be driving right through the storm. Ugh












Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

So the great white north will be white once again.   The difference in you guys getting that much snow and southern states getting it is you have the equipment to take care of it without to much trouble.   You know you are going to get it.   Overall that is a good thing for sure.    Enjoy your get away.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Yes. Even compared to southern Ontario. They get 2" of snow and have to call in the national Guard. We get a foot of snow and it's "hold my beer and watch this" Lmao. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

In my younger days I did shit like this all the time.


----------



## pirate_girl

You know you can keep that stuff up there, right Brian? lol

This is the expected weather change here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> You know you can keep that stuff up there, right Brian? lol
> 
> This is the expected weather change here.



That's about what we'll get here but not so severe.  The front blew through here this morning.  It was wild and woolly for a little while.  We've been almost 80° during the day and in the 50s in the morning.  After the front it's supposed to drop below 60° and be in the mid 30s in the morning.  I can handle that.


----------



## Catavenger

It got bellow 70 so I put on a sweater.


----------



## pirate_girl

We were supposed to get some storms this evening as part of the cold front moving in.
They fizzled out and now it's just raining and the wind is picking up, still at 60 degrees.
Rain and snow showers tomorrow with chilly temps.

From the local weather channel.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just drove through 5.5hrs of crap to get to Duluth MN. Apparently the good ole USA can't afford freaking snow plows. Average of 6" of snow on the road. 100ft hill on the right and 100ft drop into lake superior on the left. Strong winds and white outs. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just drove through 5.5hrs of crap to get to Duluth MN. Apparently the good ole USA can't afford freaking snow plows. Average of 6" of snow on the road. 100ft hill on the right and 100ft drop into lake superior on the left. Strong winds and white outs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



At least you'll be in the right place to buy some new Buck Naked underwear.  Sounds as if you may need them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I guess we avoided the majority of the storm. Seeing pictures of home they got close to 2 feet overnight in places. Most highways closed. Hydro out. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowing and blowing here right now.. it's sticking to the grass too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like some heavy wet snow back home. Enough to collapse the sports dome where I live. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1155636644484111&substory_index=0&id=266704720043979

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmorency

We have rain today and plus 9, rain again tomorrow. Yesterday was sunny and plus10. Not complaining at all...
Last year by this date in November we had 33 hours on the snowplows and used 135 tons of sand on the road. This year we have yet to start the plows..Watch out when it changes.


----------



## Dmorency

My son is working just north of you NR in Pikangikum and he emailed me today saying the temp was -17. Holy Crap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

-11 here right now. We made it home this afternoon from down under in trumpland. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dmorency said:


> My son is working just north of you NR in Pikangikum and he emailed me today saying the temp was -17. Holy Crap.


What's he doing up there?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmorency

NorthernRedneck said:


> What's he doing up there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Working with his wife's uncle, he is a carpenter. He as been up there since August. Job is almost finished, he will be home next Monday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cool. I've never been up to any of the northern reserves. I only worked with the kids once they are in the city. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Last weekend, I spent the night at camp. +15celcius. Friday, this....





Today. This.......





All from one storm. Winters officially here. In like a lion. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

It got cold here, but no snow yet.  In fact some people still have their boats in the water.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thankfully our house is up higher than most of the city. Since our expert road maintenance crews in the city did such a fine job last weekend during the blizzard, most storm drains are now frozen with ice. The water will not have anywhere to go. 






http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/thunder-bay/floods-likely-overnight-1.3871237

living the dream


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah, the wind and the rain here is nuts.
Ran down to Niedeckens's Carry-Out for a loaf of bread and whoosh.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I think you guys are getting the same storm. When I zoom out it extends past the south end of lake Michigan. We're in a full on downpour here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




living the dream


----------



## pirate_girl

It's even thundering here now.


----------



## pirate_girl

future cast wind speeds..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're officially in brrrrrr mode. -22c. We had a decent first snowfall a couple weeks ago but mild temperature melted most of it. Now we're freezing with very little ground insulation. I'd leave a tap running to avoid pipes in the ground from freezing but we're on water meters here and pay for the amount we use. That's always been a problem up here. Not enough snow to insulate the ground so the frost gets deeper and freezes lines. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

K. It warmed to -17c. But the windchill today is -31c. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

*Polar Vortex Blasting U.S. Dealt a Short Life by Dueling Weather *

http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...lt-a-short-life-by-dueling-weather/ar-AAluGQW


read the comments section too.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, we only had 3 days of freezing temperatures and then the wind swung round from the north to almost due south.  Since then it's been a lot warmer, almost pleasant, but it's been drizzling for 3 days.  

I've got stuff I need to be doing outside before Christmas but it doesn't look as if it is going to get done.  There's something really depressing about grey clouds and drizzle.  If I'd wanted weather like this I would have stayed in Scotland.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

..  link didn't work


----------



## pirate_girl

11F
windchill -2 
But hey! at least the sun is shining. lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

-19c with a windchill of -37c. My neighbor a block away was outside and farted. I smelled it go past my place a second after it left his pants. Yes. It's windy out there. I'm staying inside. There was a big accident this morning somewhere close to where I had mine involving 3 vehicles. One fatal. One serious  and one unknown right now. So it must be a mess to close down 4 lanes of highway. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

* WIND CHILL TEMPERATURES OF 15 BELOW TO 20 BELOW ZERO LATE
TONIGHT INTO MIDDAY THURSDAY. 

We are at 11°F/-6° right now.

Gretchen is going to use her pee pee pads on the kitchen floor tonight and tomorrow.
No way am I taking her out in this weather old as she is.
She did when I got home.
She pooped and peed like a good girl.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> She pooped and peed like a good girl.



Well , me too but my septic tank is screwed up.  We're digging it out tomorrow ... if we can find it.  An interesting few days in my future.  

The weather is grey, damp and miserable but it's still getting up in to about 50 during the day.  In 2 days we're supposed to be back to freezing as another cold front comes through.  You can keep those minus temps.  My arthritic old body wouldn't function at those temperatures.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Well , me too but my septic tank is screwed up.  We're digging it out tomorrow ... if we can find it.  An interesting few days in my future.
> 
> The weather is grey, damp and miserable but it's still getting up in to about 50 during the day.  In 2 days we're supposed to be back to freezing as another cold front comes through.  You can keep those minus temps.  My arthritic old body wouldn't function at those temperatures.



That doesn't sound like fun, Frank.

This cold blast isn't supposed to last that long.
I've got my water meter wrapped and the heat tape on under the house (thanks to the guys who look out for me), so fingers crossed my pipes don't freeze.
I also have a tap dripping just in case.

Tomorrow I am staying in!


----------



## Melensdad

Weatherman says its -2 to -6 this morning depending upon the spot.  Colder farther away from Lake Michigan, warmer closer to the shore.  Wind chills are -15 to -25.  

We have 4" of snow on the ground and another 4" on the way this weekend but I won't be here to shovel that batch.  Flying to New Mexico for a week to visit Albuquerque and Santa Fe, then to return before Christmas.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still in -20c with -40 windchill till at least Sunday. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Yup, same here.  At -40 Fahrenheit and Celsius are the same.  I guess that means we get to enjoy the same temps.  

I gotta say right now it is damn cold out there. Just got a snow squall with 20 MPH winds and it was nasty.  Now the sun is out but it didn't warm things up a bit.


----------



## pirate_girl

5°F
Feels Like: -13°
40% chance of snow tomorrow and warmer/ 20s.
Saturday mid 40s.


----------



## mtntopper

Just another wonderful winter week in Wyoming. It warms up to 30F for one day then drops to -20F+ every few days this month. We did have a mild fall and now paying for it. I really don't mind it too much after living this way for 66 years. People to the east get ready another one is headed your way courtesy of global warming.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Flying to New Mexico for a week to visit Albuquerque and Santa Fe, then to return before Christmas.



Don't leave the "winter woolies" at home.  It's supposed to get real cool this week-end.  Not as cold as at home but definitely nippy.  That same cold front is supposed to hit us on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First day of the dreaded Canadian square tires. Felt like I had 4 flat tires till they warmed up

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> First day of the dreaded Canadian square tires. Felt like I had 4 flat tires till they warmed up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk



Pickups aren't as bad as some cars with square tires.  My wife's Sonata is much worse then the truck.  

Good old square tires.  Another gift from Canada.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


>



Yup, it was so cold driving to the supermarket this morning, hitchhikers were holding up pictures of their thumbs.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's so cold here today even the devil would frost his nuts. Lmao. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

gosh, it's getting warmer.

 8°F
Feels Like: *-5°*


----------



## tiredretired

Currently snowing and the wind is howling like a banshee.  

So friggin' cold I chopped up the piano for firewood but only got two *chords*.


----------



## Dmorency

*First big storm of the season. Roads airports and schools are closed.*

*FRIDAY, DECEMBER 16 - MONDAY, DECEMBER 19*



GRAPH
TABLE


Temp 
Feels like 
POP
Snow
Wind
Wind gust

Fri
9 am
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-12°C
-26
80%
~1 cm
N68
km/h
102
km/h

Fri
10 am
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-12°C
-26
70%
<1 cm
N71
km/h
107
km/h

Fri
11 am
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-11°C
-26
70%
<1 cm
N73
km/h
110
km/h

Fri
12 pm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-12°C
-27
70%
<1 cm
NW72
km/h
109
km/h

Fri
1 pm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-12°C
-27
60%
<1 cm
NW72
km/h
107
km/h

Fri
2 pm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-12°C
-26
60%
<1 cm
NW72
km/h
108
km/h

Fri
3 pm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-12°C
-26
40%
<1 cm
NW68
km/h
102
km/h

Fri
4 pm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-12°C
-26
40%
<1 cm
NW64
km/h
96
km/h

Fri
5 pm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-13°C
-27
40%
<1 cm
NW59
km/h
89
km/h

Fri
6 pm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-13°C
-26
40%
<1 cm
NW55
km/h
83
km/h

Fri
7 pm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-14°C
-27
30%
-
NW51
km/h
77
km/h

Fri
8 pm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-14°C
-27
20%
-
NW49
km/h
74
km/h


----------



## tiredretired

Still cold as hell this morning and now the weatherman says snow for Saturday and RAIN for Sunday.  Gotta warm up a hell of a lot to rain.  We shall see.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now..
 17°F
Feels Like: 5°

Today
Generally cloudy. High 23F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
Tonight
Periods of snow this evening will transition to a wintry mix overnight. Low 21F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precip 90%. 1 to 3 inches of snow and ice expected.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

-27c last night. With a windchill of -40. I'm hurting 

living the dream.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

WARNING!  Ice on the road in Florida!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a little nipply back home. Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




living the dream.


----------



## Dmorency

-12 last night, 10cm snow from 4.30 this morning til 3pm then the temp shot up to +2 and we had rain for 3 hours.
As I type this we have clear skies and -4, the temp is supposed to drop to -18 by morning with wind chill of -31. WTH...Crazy damn weather..
At 4.30 this morning the wind was NE then it went E,SE,S,SW, W, right now its NE. Don't know if it will go North? May as will..


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeuup, it's gonna get cold tonight and tomorrow again.

10 right now, going down to -2 over night.
16 tomorrow/8 at night.
Then back to something more tolerable for a while.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Yeuup, it's gonna get cold tonight and tomorrow again.
> 
> 10 right now, going down to -2 over night.
> 16 tomorrow/8 at night.
> Then back to something more tolerable for a while.



Yikes!!!  East Texas is cold enough for me and it's only getting in to the low 20s in the morning but God darn, that wind is blowing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

living the dream.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> living the dream.



I love that!!!!!  

It makes me feel a lot better about our 22°F this morning but at least the sun is shining for the first time in 10 days.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Remember, spring is just around the corner


----------



## Leni

We've actually had rain over the last two days and more predicted for the weekend.  It is a bummer that it will rain on Christmas but considering the circumstances, I'll take it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's back up to -2 today. And now they are calling for apparently 30-40cm of snow Christmas day. Guess I'll have to call the guy I've hired to do the driveway. Haven't needed him yet this year. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Enough said. Lol

https://youtu.be/K_z5tJA0Vi8

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

It went from 70 to raining and cold the past few days and I sure am feeling it.
The leg I bent up in my truck wreck and my left hip are bothering me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Catavenger said:


> It went from 70 to raining and cold the past few days and I sure am feeling it.
> The leg I bent up in my truck wreck and my left hip are bothering me.


You're telling me. My internal barometer is going off the charts. No need for a check on the weather forecast for me to know what's coming. Back and both legs are throbbing. Whole left side of my body is tingling. What a fun way to spend Christmas eve. Sitting on the chair barely able to stand or move. Oh well. It's Christmas and I'm still here. [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

It's just the right weather here now and has been for a couple of days.
December weather.
No white Christmas tho.
38 and overcast tomorrow.
Monday.. 60 degrees and rain.
I'll take it.


----------



## bill w

almost 40 degrees warmer than it was 4 years ago on christmas day....gotta love global warming. snow arrived late, but over a foot on the ground now and looks like a huge storm is coming on wed.they say maybe 10 to 16 inches more. i'll take snow over -40 below any day...Bill w


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, the sunshine didn't last long.  The wind turned back from the south, the humidity went through the roof and it clouded over again.  The temperature did jump back up to 70°F but with the humidity and cold ground, everything is soaking wet.  I wake up in the morning to mist and fog.  This weather is getting depressing!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This storm reminded me of Obama. A lot of hype leading up to it but very little action once it got here other than a lot of wind. 

We did get a few inches of snow overnight but nothing like they were calling for. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

Snow mostly gone, gonna rain today, and almost 52.  Tomorrow will be about 35 and partly sunny.

Now what's the difference between partly sunny and partly cloudy?


----------



## pirate_girl

59°F


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well that storm was a dud. First forecast for 30-40cms. Ended up with about 3 inches total. Now it's +3 and raining. I'm used to -40 and 3ft of snow at Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This was in Winnipeg Manitoba. Same storm we were supposed to get boxing day. 






Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're now in a severe windchill warning. -45c temp outside right now with the wind. If that were in Toronto they'd shut the city down and call in the national guard. Up here, just another day. School buses are still running. Life goes on.


----------



## Bamby

Honestly for me -49 F is almost incomprehensible to relate too, The coldest temperature I've been exposed to here is -22 F which is plenty cold enough but still a long, long way from -49. 

Currently here: Slightly cloudy, Calm wind 32 F , Friday the 13th and upcoming full moon tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Funny you should mention the full moon. I just finished taking a picture of the moon just to try out my zoom on the new to me cell phone. Came out fairly clear. My old s5 would have been very blurry


----------



## bill w

well they just updated our weather and it's a lot better. instead of the -50 below f they had called for ,we are looking at -30 below and about 8 inches of fresh snow.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's supposed to be in the low 70s today.  The wind has dropped from its previous 50 mph plus.  It could be very pleasant outside today.  Three days ago, it never got above freezing.  With swings like that, no wonder I am having trouble with my allergies.


----------



## bill w

my digital weather station only goes to -40 below and it's been there since last night at 10 pm.my outdoor mercury one says -49 f and they say we already reached our high for today...supposed to keep falling all day and be well below -50 all night....this ought to thin out the timid ones living up here. due to the woodstove i'm using it's 130 degrees warmer inside than outside...Bill w


----------



## MrLiberty

We'll be in the 50's by Friday.  Unusual for this time if year.


----------



## EastTexFrank

The weather has been miserable for days.  The temperature is not too bad but it's been damp, drizzly and misty.  Bands of heavy showers pass through every now and again.  Right now it's pouring but 5 minutes from now it'll be back to a steady drizzle.  

I took the trash down to the gate this morning and that could be my work for the day.  It's getting to be a little depressing.  If I wanted weather like this, I would have stayed in Scotland.


----------



## bill w

just noticed my security cameras quit working at -50 f down to one camera out of 4. the new update says we may have 20 mph wind....that will make it even better...Bill w


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm feeling this damp weather tonight. 2 celcius and raining when it was minus 40 last week. This isn't good. Deep frost in the ground and lack of snow to insulate now everything is saturated. When it freezes and it will there will be frozen and busted water lines everywhere. 
I'm also concerned about the northern communities that are only accessible by winter roads. With this mild temperature they might not be able to get in all the supplies they need to survive till next winter.


----------



## MrLiberty

Got real foggy out yesterday and today.  I can hardly see across the court yard.  41 right now going up to 50 today, tomorrow rain and 41


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's been foggy here too. Almost to zero visibility. Mix that with the rain that froze overnight and the roads and sidewalks are slicker than the Exxon oil spill.


----------



## Dmorency

Look at our weather again for the next week. Starting to piss me off.  Since the 7th of december til today, we had 3 days we didn't have to  work at the snow. We have had some nice days but then we have to blow  snow to get ready for the next storm, or if we have wind we have to  clear snow drifts. Really starting to piss me off!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

As far as snow goes back home which is only 3 hrs away they have close to 4 ft on the level. Here, we get lake effect from lake superior so it snows less. We generally get spring close to a month before they do


----------



## EastTexFrank

The sun broke through late yesterday and today is beautiful although a bit breezy.  It's supposed to get to 70°F today and with that wind, things should start to dry out.  I sure hope so.  All next week is supposed to be clear and sunny but the temperature is supposed to drop to the mid 50s.  PERFECT.

I will have to break out of my post Christmas lethargy and actually get something done outside.  Lord only knows, there is enough of it to do.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mid 60s here today!


----------



## Leni

Pouring rain here.  I'm not complaining though, we need it.  The problem is mudslides and flooding.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We don't need it. Its causing problems with localized flooding because all of the storm drains are blocked with ice. The water has nowhere to go so it fills yards and seeps along the foundation into basements. Happened to us already this winter.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a bit of a cold spell last week but now we're into april weather. It stayed above freezing all night for the past couple nights. I thought we did good last year by camping in April. If this keeps up we'll be camping in march. It's now +5 celcius. Which is unheard of in northern Ontario in the middle of February.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in a full on downpour which kinda sucks because we still have a foot of snow on the ground in the city. If the temperature drops below freezing tonight we'll have a good mess by morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

well, it is February..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We don't get this kind of weather until April normally.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ugh. All the rural school buses are cancelled because of the rain. Rain and snow covered country roads dont go well together when its around the freezing mark. Our oldest has to take the rural bus as it starts out in the country then makes stops in the city. 
As I said before the rain isn't a good thing when all the culverts and such are still frozen solud with ice. The water has to go somewhere. Apparently it did washing out one of the two highways that join the east half of the country to the west.


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> We're in a full on downpour which kinda sucks because we still have a foot of snow on the ground in the city. If the temperature drops below freezing tonight we'll have a good mess by morning.


Wow!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Weather peeps around here calling for us to be under the gun for severe weather Friday evening.

*A line of severe storms with damaging winds and isolated tornadoes 
*
http://www.hometownstations.com/weather


----------



## EastTexFrank

I hate to say this but it was almost 80°F here today with light winds.  Absolutely beautiful.  Of course, the weeds are sprouting like crazy and I can't get them sprayed because I am still hobbling around.  I'm a lot better but still not right.  I have stuff to do tomorrow morning but come mid afternoon, they DIE!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My parents just left southern texas a couple weeks ago for Yuma Arizona as according to them they had nothing but rain and colder weather in Texas most of this winter. Now they are complaining about the dust storms. Lol. Just can't win.


----------



## MrLiberty

64 degrees and sunny, it is so nice out.  My apartment is so hot, that I have windows open and a fan going.  I have had my heat shut off for more than a week now.  Friday we might get a change in the weather though.


----------



## pirate_girl

"It is possible that a couple of the strongest storms produce an isolated tornado,” AccuWeather Storm Warning Meteorologist Brian Knopick said.

During Friday afternoon, areas from Indianapolis and Fort Wayne, Indiana, to Louisville, Kentucky, will be at risk for dangerous thunderstorms.

During Friday evening, the storms will roll into Detroit, Cincinnati and Nashville, Tennessee.

The storms are likely to hit Cleveland; Huntington, West Virginia; and Knoxville, Tennessee, during the middle of the night.

By daybreak Saturday, the storms will be near Buffalo, New York; Pittsburgh and Erie, Pennsylvania; and Charleston, West Virginia.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yikes. Stay safe


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Officially it hit 78F here in Columbus today. It's the warmest February day since they've been keeping records. And tomorrow it will be 30F with some nasty weather, high winds and rain.


----------



## bill w

they warned us a couple days ago about heavy snow and downright hot temps for us...man they nailed it..35 above right now,been out plowing for 8 hrs...got 12 inches on the ground fresh,and 10 to 15 more in the next cpl days. then back to -25 below..roads look like a zamboni ran down them..Bill w


----------



## EastTexFrank

OhioTC18 said:


> Officially it hit 78F here in Columbus today. It's the warmest February day since they've been keeping records. And tomorrow it will be 30F with some nasty weather, high winds and rain.



We're like you, swinging from one extreme to the other.

Yesterday it was about 84°F and windy.  Today was cooler at 60°F.  Tomorrow, we'll be lucky if it gets to 50°F.  Sunday, the rain and wind move back in.  No wonder people are getting sick and dying!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It got black around 7pm last night and rained pretty hard.
No damage here, but I guess a church steeple was hit by lightning which caused a fire.

http://www.hometownstations.com/story/34601655/lightning-damages-westminster-church-steeple

Right now, snowy, rainy, windy and 31 degrees. Nuts!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Last night severe thunderstorms with lightning. Today, a little bit of everything. Sun, wind, rain, hail and snow.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This morning I learned if the weather guessers at the TV station predict a dusting of snow during the night it will measure 2 1/2 inches the next morning!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well oil beef hooked. -23c yesterday. +1c today. No wonder I'm hurting.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not sure if you sutherners heard about the storm that hit Manitoba last week. Anyways. Click on the link below. Quite the snowfall. Glad we didn't get the snow as most of our weather either comes from there or up from Colorado. 

http://globalnews.ca/news/3298686/s...-31-straight-hours-of-blizzard-41-cm-of-snow/


----------



## zekeusa

Here in Connecticut it was 68 degrees one day. The peep frogs were peeping and then is 28 and snowing a couple days later. Making it difficult moving out of my shop to a new location.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

+9 celcius two days ago. Last night it snowed about 3"   and now it's back up to +3. I hate this damp weather.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


>



Now that's scary stuff.   

Since the storm on Sat/Sun the weather here in East Texas has been nice.  At least the temperatures have been around 80°F but the wind has been blowing 25 - 30 mph and gusting higher.  It doesn't even lay down at night.  I can't get anything too much done outside because the next thing on my hit list is to spray again.


----------



## pirate_girl

speaking of Ohio-

*Weather Discussion *
While some rain is possible at times this morning into the afternoon, most of us will stay dry until the 6-8pm time period. That is when a strong storm system will move into Indiana and send a batch of rain and thunderstorms into West Central Ohio. The rain could fall heavily at times, and there is a low-end threat of a strong or severe thunderstorm. Winds could gust to 30 MPH this afternoon and they will remain breezy tonight. 
The best threat of rain will be between 6pm and 11pm.

 Through the overnight hours, a few areas of scattered light rain are possible.Thursday will be a backwards day with temperatures starting in the upper 40s near sunrise and falling into the middle 30s by dinnertime as strong northerly winds usher in much colder air. Rain will wrap around low pressure into the region late in the morning, but as temperatures continue to fall, the rain will mix with and change to snow after 3-5pm.

 The snow will continue Thursday night into Friday morning with strong northerly winds holding strong. Many locations have a chance to see 1-2" of snowfall on grassy and elevated surfaces as temps drop into the low 30s by Friday morning.Friday will start windy and overcast before skies begin to clear during the afternoon. Temperatures will remain cold in the middle 40s. A big-time warm up arrives this weekend as we head into the upper 50s Saturday and lower 70s Sunday behind sunshine and southerly winds. 60s and 70s hold strong early next week as well with a chance of rain, especially Monday evening into Tuesday. 
http://www.hometownstations.com/weather


----------



## pirate_girl

*Thursday 04/06 *
Windy with rain and snow showers in the morning. The mix will change to rain late. High 42F. Winds WNW at 25 to 35 mph. Chance of rain 100%. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.

*Thursday Night 04/06  *
Windy with periods of rain and snow in the evening turning to snow late. Low 28F. Winds NW at 25 to 35 mph. Chance of precip 90%. Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Blue skies, supposed to reach 70°F this afternoon and hardly a breath of wind, not a leaf moving on the trees.

 I better go hook up the sprayer.  This looks like the day that I'll finally get it done.


----------



## tiredretired

35 degrees. rain and sleet and wind.  Another day by the fire.  First of next week spring finally arrives in the land north of the woodchucks with 75-80 degree temps.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're finally above the freezing point at night. During the day it's been sunny and around the 13celcius mark. The snow is mostly gone now. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

+19 celcius yesterday. This morning -1. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

+80(F) here yesterday with sunshine

+52(F) today with large hail


We had about 3 days of dry but cool weather before Sunday.  There was a chance of snow Tuesday & Wednesday but it was just rain.  Dried out and then we had 2 days of very welcome, but unseasonable warmth.  Back to cool, dreary overcast weather again today.


----------



## tiredretired

78 degrees here today.  Oh, happy day!!  Worked outside with the chain saw cleaning up from dropping some trees back in December.  Just about done and I was sweating bullets in the heat.  It felt great!!

Then BBQ some burgers on the Weber, washed it down with a ice cold Mich Ultra.  All in all a great day!!  Tired as hell now, though.  How in hell did I used to bust my ass all day at work, then party at night, then get up the next morning and do it all over again.  Oh, wait, I was a hell of a lot younger then.


----------



## pirate_girl

This was during the dinner time at work.
Some heavy wind,rain and even hail ( a few crashes and bangs too)
It was over quickly.

Going to be nice and warm during the week.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> How in hell did I used to bust my ass all day at work, then party at night, then get up the next morning and do it all over again.  Oh, wait, I was a hell of a lot younger then.



Amen to that brother.

We were supposed to get thunder storms late this morning but never got more than a few sprinkles.  

We were supposed to get more thunder storms this evening and Oh My Lord, the heavens opened up.  It only lasted a short time though but we have bands of heavy rain coming through at intervals.  It's supposed to last until morning.  

We lost satellite TV signal about 9 o'clock so it's a quiet evening at the house.  I might even have to talk to my wife.     Nah, I'll get my book and go read instead.  (It's a good job my wife doesn't look at this board or it would be EastTexFrank - deceased.)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We are in a severe weather warning for the next 24 hours. It's freezing rain with a predicted 5-10cms of freezing rain mixed with ice and snow. Along with very strong winds.


----------



## pirate_girl

This


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lovely


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So here's what we're dealing with. So far it's just the beginning of the storm they are saying. I used a rubber mallot to break into my truck as we are having my daughter's birthday this evening and her presents were hidden in the truck.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like we're going to continue to get nailed till tomorrow afternoon. So far I went out to break into the truck this morning. The thing is one big block of ice. Our driveway is a skating rink. Literally. I have seen several videos of people throughout the city skating right down the middle of the street with skates on. And no road closures right in the city though most highways are closed. 

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/thunder-bay/ice-storm-thunder-bay-weather-1.4086808


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a break in the weather overnight but more freezing rain is forecast for this morning. I just spent 45 minutes chizzling an inch of ice off the truck as I have to go out this morning for a doctor's appointment that was rescheduled from yesterday. Hopefully it won't be cancelled today.


----------



## Bamby

IMHO a person in your condition has no got-damn business being out stumbling around in weather conditions like you're experiencing. Do you have a death wish or something?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know. Thankfully the ice came down in a mixture for sleet and a little snow as well so its not slippery out there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Two days of freezing rain and sleet followed by 10cm of snow. Lovely mess.


----------



## pirate_girl

rainy/stormy..


----------



## pirate_girl

Heavy rains hit here with wind around 6ish.

This is the 5th year anniversary of that derecho (2012)- remember it well.

Might get more bad weather early morning hours, I think they said around 3am.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well now.  Last night we were at our local scout camp for a bonfire event.  The weather was mild and sunny.  Woke up this morning to near hurricane force winds.  Power knocked out all around the city.  Trees down etc.  It's a mixture of rain and SNOW!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The bulk of the storm has slowly been working it's way towards us. It's been raining and windy all day but only 40km from here heading west the highway is closed due to poor road conditions and multiple accidents. Here, we haven't seen snow yet this year till about 20 minutes ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

http://www.netnewsledger.com/2017/10/27/snow-conditions-impact-ems-shuniah-fire-rescue/

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in quite a mess right now. It rained hard here all day yesterday. Overnight it changed to freezing rain. At 5am it started snowing. Now it's like this.....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very windy. Blowing snow. When I went to bed we had no snow. The sidewalks and roads were covered in puddles. Now that's all ice under the snow.


----------



## tiredretired

It's heading our way.  Thanx for the gift.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You're welcome. The roads are glare ice. Half of the city is without power.


----------



## Catavenger

Getting bellow 80 here in the afternoons . . . Brrrrrrrr . . .


(I like the new Smilies Doc.)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well now. The red indicates extreme weather alerts in effect right now. It's a balmy -30 here now without the wind. Windchill factored in it's -48 Celsius.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I get a kick out of all the wussies in southern Ontario. It's -15 there and they are ready to call in the national guard. It's all over the news how it's soo cold there and they should all stay indoors. It's been the same temperature here for a month and not a mention of it. Life goes on. People adapt. It's pathetic really.


----------



## tiredretired

-20F this morning here.  The wind is expected to kick up so they have wind chill warnings down to -45F.  

I am just plain thankful I am not spending the day on a pole working.  Those days were for a much younger man then I am.  LOL.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> Those days were for a much younger man then I am.  LOL.



You got that right brother.  I can't handle the cold these days.  My joints seize up.  The last few days in East Texas the high has been around 40°F and the morning low about freezing.  I'm wearing an insulated jacket and look like the Michelin man.  Our grand daughter who is visiting from Boston on her Christmas break from college and comes from Scotland is walking around wearing a T-shirt.  She thinks that 40°F is pretty balmy for winter.  It takes all kinds I suppose.  She's going to find out what cold is all about when she returns to Boston on Friday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> You got that right brother.  I can't handle the cold these days.  My joints seize up.  The last few days in East Texas the high has been around 40°F and the morning low about freezing.  I'm wearing an insulated jacket and look like the Michelin man.  Our grand daughter who is visiting from Boston on her Christmas break from college and comes from Scotland is walking around wearing a T-shirt.  She thinks that 40°F is pretty balmy for winter.  It takes all kinds I suppose.  She's going to find out what cold is all about when she returns to Boston on Friday.


Here you go. This should warm you up. A list of the coldest places on earth this morning. #3 and #4 are a 3 hour drive from me. #4 is my hometown.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Here you go. This should warm you up. A list of the coldest places on earth this morning. #3 and #4 are a 3 hour drive from me. #4 is my hometown.



It hurts my bones to just read about those temps.  The strange thing is that I still have a closet full of clothes that I wore in Wyoming during the winter many years ago when 40 below wasn't that uncommon.  I was much younger and stupider then.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yay. Heat wave. It's up to -22 this morning. I hadn't been outside much this week since Christmas. I only went out two days ago for a few minutes to start the Yukon for the missus since the battery didn't have enough juice to turn it over with the remote start.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yikes. It's a balmy -27 with a windchill of -44 today. We've been pretty much housebound for a week now.


----------



## MrLiberty

Catavenger said:


> Getting bellow 80 here in the afternoons . . . Brrrrrrrr . . .
> 
> 
> (I like the new Smilies Doc.)



  It's a balmy 14 above here.


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> It's a balmy 14 above here.



You are lucky it is above.  We are currently at -10F.  Every night for the last week it has hit -20 or colder.  This shit is starting to wear thin.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heat wave today. It crawled up to -16 before dropping again. We still have very little snow here in Thunder bay. But drive an hour east and it's more like I'm used to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Above zero this morning.  Feels like a heat wave.  Huge Nor'Easter coming up the coast for tomorrow.  They are expecting the bottom to drop out of the barometer with high winds, then another arctic blast in time for the weekend.

Freezing rain in Florida?  I'll bet there ain't an ice scraper to be found down there.  LOL. 

Damn I love this global warming horse shit.  

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## jwstewar

My wife and I said this was coming. The goats got extra hairy this year and they wouldn't go into heat. Our first goats should have already been hitting the ground. We aren't expecting any until February 3rd. They knew this was coming and didn't want to put their babies in jeopardy. I don't know how they know, but they know Mother Nature.


----------



## tiredretired

Ohhh, this nor'easter is sounding worse by the hour.  A local weatherman is saying that this is going one of the most intense nor'easters since that started charting them based on barometric pressure. Blizzard warnings in Norfolk, VA. LOL. 

Oh, and the winds around here predicted around 50MPH with sub zero temps.  This is biblical.


----------



## tiredretired

Bracing for some high winds and low chill factors.  I do not believe we will get a whole lot of snow out of this. Winds at the 850mb location are at 126mb.  If this storm had tracked along the east coast it would have basically been a winter hurricane.  Unbelievable.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yikes. Looks nasty. Stay safe. I'm just to the left of that storm. But our weather generally comes from the northwest. So it's a bitter cold. I forgot to plug in the truck last night. She barely turned over this morning. When I put it in drive for the first time, she basically gave me a classic FU I'm not moving " before she started to move. With it being -30 with a windchill of -45 even though the roads are clear, they are covered in black ice. Every time I hit the brakes the tires would lock up and skid. Then when leaving from a stoplight, I have to be careful as she wants to spin sideways. (But that could also be because it's a ford screaming with power and not because of black ice)  [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yikes. Looks nasty. Stay safe. I'm just to the left of that storm. But our weather generally comes from the northwest. So it's a bitter cold. I forgot to plug in the truck last night. She barely turned over this morning. When I put it in drive for the first time, she basically gave me a classic FU I'm not moving " before she started to move. With it being -30 with a windchill of -45 even though the roads are clear, they are covered in black ice. Every time I hit the brakes the tires would lock up and skid. Then when leaving from a stoplight, I have to be careful as she wants to spin sideways. (But that could also be because it's a ford screaming with power and not because of black ice)  [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Its soo cold here today I accidentally keyed someone's car with my nipples.  

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another balmy -35 day today. Windchill of -45. Last official day of Christmas break. So I'm at home with 6 kids. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

By the time I rolled out of the house this morning it had reached a balmy 40°F, clear skies and no wind.  At dawn I'm told it was about 30°F.  It's supposed to get up in to the 50s.  That's more like East Texas winter weather.  I can handle that.  

I may even go outside and piddle around this afternoon.


----------



## Doc

Weather forecast 'Shitty'


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We went from -40 last week to 0 today. Now we're in a severe weather alert for tonight with freezing rain changing to snow  accumulating 10-20cms. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> We went from -40 last week to 0 today. Now we're in a severe weather alert for tonight with freezing rain changing to snow  accumulating 10-20cms.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Well, this storm was like a democratic presidential campaign. A lot of talk and hype leading up to it but not much action once it got here. Just a lot of wind. 

Only got a couple inches of snow overnight. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

70s


----------



## Doc

60 here today.   
50 predicted high for tomorrow.  Droping to 30's by 6pm and the winter storm that is heading east will hit us.   3 to 22 inches predicted.   LOL   Yeah, that leaves them a lot of leway ....we'll probably get 2 inches.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Started the day yesterday at 0 celcius. Now we're back in the deep freeze. -26.


----------



## bczoom

Warm (highs in the 50°'s) yesterday and today.  Lots of flooding due to snow melt.

Today, it's going to go from 55° down to 15° tonight.  Rain then ice then 6-10" of snow tonight.

With that drop and the ice phase, I'm going to head out and prep the generators in a little bit as I'm anticipating power outages.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Everything covered with snow last week, as low as 2F. This morning the snows all gone, raining and 59F. Then we’ll take a dive below freezing for a week and more snow. Global Warming?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Had a pleasant 5 days here with temps in the 50s.  The rest of the weather sucked.  It was cloudy, damp and drizzly but not cold.  Yesterday afternoon a front blew through and I mean blew through.  The wind was gusting to 50 mph, had 3 deluges that only lasted about 10 minutes and the temperature dropped from about 60°F into the 30s to the low 20s by this morning.  It is a pretty looking day though, sun shining and cloudless sky.  It still hasn't made it above freezing though.


----------



## Doc

Guess there is no sense moving to Texas to get away from freezing temps.  

It was 65 here at 12:30 this afternoon.   By 1:30 it was 54.  Now it is down to 47.  Dropping fast.   Raining constant.  Light wind, no gusts ....yet.  Snow is expected to be here sometime after 6pm.   Nice of mother nature to allow most day workers to get home before dumping on us.


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> Nice of mother nature to allow most day workers to get home before dumping on us.


Screw her. She's a bitch (but still in charge).  We're screwed for the next 72 hours. Thanks Mom Bitch.

Glad you got home OK.  Had same issues here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A cold hearted bitch at that. It's -30 here this morning. I can barely move I hurt so much.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> A cold hearted bitch at that. It's -30 here this morning. I can barely move I hurt so much.



Wish I could send you some of our warm. 

Its -12c (+10F) here with 30 mph winds.


----------



## tiredretired

Some areas in the state here have had flooding from all the rain on Friday.  Ice jams on the rivers main culprit. It was 60F on Friday.  -10F this morning.  Pretty good shock to the system.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up to -11 today with 10" of light fluffy snow. Just finished clearing the driveway


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Last week we had -30 temps. Yesterday it was +4 and rain. Yes. I said RAIN in January in northern Ontario Canada. That's a first for me. All it did was make a slushy mess that froze overnight. I'm feeling the weather change. I can barely stand more than a couple minutes without losing all strength in my left leg and arm. And that's using 2 canes.


----------



## EastTexFrank

These 60°F swings in temperature from one day to the next are making everybody around here sick, really bad colds, flu and upper respiratory infections.  My wife and her sister took their 99-year old mother to the doctor last week and two days later they are all deathly sick.  That doctor's office ought to be quarantined.  My M-I-L is in the hospital and the other two are just holding on by their finger tips.  Man, that's some really bad stuff.  Me?  I'm just fine so far but I suppose that it's just a matter of time.  I am busy though. 

The temp is basically back up to 60°F and I just want it to stay around there without all these wild fluctuations.


----------



## Doc

I hate that about doctors offices and hospitals.   Good luck with your sick ones.   Flu is deadly this year.   If in doubt go to hospital.
Weather here is much warmer also.   Made it to 49 yesterday, and already up to 54 today.   60 predicted for tomorrow.   I know it won't last but I'll sure enjoy this nice break in the cold weather.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Brrrr. It's sofa king cold out there today. -30c. These extreme weather changes really take their toll on my body. I woke up with my leg on fire from crps. Every movement feels like my skin is cracking and peeling.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Brrrr. It's sofa king cold out there today. -30c. These extreme weather changes really take their toll on my body. I woke up with my leg on fire from crps. Every movement feels like my skin is cracking and peeling.



Sorry to hear that you're suffering.

Around here it's back up in the 50s but it's been windy.  I actually put in a few hours work this past week.  Today it's supposed to start raining off and on and keep going for the next 3 days.  The temperature is supposed to stay around the same.  We'll see.


----------



## pirate_girl

Winter weather advisory here.
So far, we haven't gotten "hammered"
That's supposed to come within the next 24 hrs.
So far...


----------



## pirate_girl

Dodged the bullet as far as much more snow.
I woke to the sound of freezing rain pellets tho.

After today we're to have a warm spell.

Down the hill and the east side of the property.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Friday it rained all day.  Not a downpour just a steady rain.  We got nearly 5" overall.  Yesterday it was drizzle all day and last night the temperature dropped to 30°F.  This morning everything was covered by a thin sheet of ice.  I had no reason to go anywhere so I stayed home.  It was all gone by by about 9 o'clock.  Still cold though.  It hasn't hit 40° yet and it's almost noon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a bad day today. Mixture of sun and clouds. -13 Celsius. It's supposed to be above freezing in a couple days. Hard to believe it was -40 only last week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So apparently this is what 5 cms looks like to a weatherman. I can't complain though. This is only the 4rth time clearing the driveway this winter.


----------



## pirate_girl

I hope we've seen the last of the snow around here.
Right now it's warm and rainy.
It's supposed to rain all week and reach near 70.
The river is already up from the melt.
Blah..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't think we'll see rain and grass for at least another month.


----------



## tiredretired

Lots of rain, temps toward 70 and ice jams on the rivers could mean flooding for lots of folks over the next few days.  

Me, gonna wash my truck.  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Woke up to 3 more inches of snow. Ugh. Didn't feel like doing the driveway again
Looks like a partial weather day for the schools again. All the rural buses cancelled. Mixture of snow and freezing rain. It's going to start snowing again this morning.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Predicted high here of 72 today, a high for February. The low was 4 couple of days ago.

In January the low was 1 on the 9th and 68 on the 14th.

Ping pong weather since November. 

Picture below was Saturday.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's already 61° here and looks like more rain.
Fields around here have deep standing water.
My son said that some parts of 424 are closed off.
Maybe I'll get adventurous and walk over to the dam park today and take some pics.

We could hear thumping last night, probably a tree rolling around in the dam.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in another snowfall warning. Woke up to 10cm of snow this morning. It's still coming down. I'll get this cleaned up in time for another 15-25cm starting tomorrow through sunday. It's only -6 though. So that's good.

I brought our new pup to the vet for a follow-up this morning. Just down the street from my place a small suv missed the corner and is now sitting on top a snowbank. The roads are crap. I was spinning in 4x4.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a couple pictures looking down our street and one of cooper bouncing around in the snow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're about to get nailed. That blue blob is moving fast and heading this way. A friend of ours in Duluth Minnesota shared a video there of complete whiteout.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rain, wind, possible flooding (again)..
Then snow later in the day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. Looks like a big ole nasty storm cell


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yes. Looks like a big ole nasty storm cell



Having a heat wave here.  Mid 40’s so we’re in the green, rain only!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> Having a heat wave here.  Mid 40’s so we’re in the green, rain only!



Not one thing it’s something else 



> Friday - A chance of showers, mainly before 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 44. Windy, with a northwest wind 28 to 36 mph, with gusts as high as 60 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.



60 mph?  We’ll have to put anchors on the crocker staniels.


----------



## pirate_girl

Grrr...
It's starting to really come down now.
Had just begun when I took the photo.


----------



## pirate_girl

First day of Spring!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. We still have 2ft of snow. Temp dropped to -25celcius last night.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nice. We still have 2ft of snow. Temp dropped to -25celcius last night.



Yup.
Now I see the forecast is calling for up to 3 inches of snow over night.


----------



## pirate_girl

This..
Windy, heavier rain coming --- blah!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's the south end of what was supposed to hit us last night. Thankfully it swung south. We didn't get so much as a snowflake fall. They were calling for 15-25cm.


----------



## pirate_girl

This..


----------



## pirate_girl

Us ladies and the babies are prepared just in case there is any severe weather tomorrow afternoon into the evening.
We'll use Ty's radios in the basement for receiving weatherband if we have to go down there and the phones will be fully charged.
Hopefully we won't lose power.


----------



## pirate_girl

Heavy thunder!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yikes..!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Thunder and lightning all morning. Sun appeared about 2 PM. Warmed up to the upper 60's. By 4:30 it got dark with high winds. I got home and took out the trash for tomorrow while it was nice. Then the crap hit the fan. High winds and 1" hail. Tornado sirens went off about 5:30. Funnel cloud went right over the house according to the weather map. We were in the basement watching the news.


----------



## pirate_girl

We got heavy thunder and rain.
Didn't even feel the need to go to the basement.
Right now it's warmer than it's been all day.
62°.
Looks like there is still some more coming.
So far today the tv stations we get from Ft. Wayne Indiana didn't break in with any weather alerts.


----------



## luvs

we have chit weather-- rain, snow, sleet, hail-- we jus' got snow-- end of march-- not that odd, 4 here--


----------



## pirate_girl

Oooh!
70 on Friday.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## road squawker

OhioTC18 said:


> ... eit...High winds and 1" hail. Tornado sirens went off about 5:30....




Those sirens are ancient outdated technology.

Yeah , they tell you that "something" maybe happening "somewhere".

A cheap Weather radio with a tone encoder set to your area will automatically alert you to anything happening in your immediate vicinity.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So we drove 4 hrs south just to be in a flood warning accompanied by a severe winter storm warning of 20-35cms of snow they are calling for. Thankfully our hotel is a good half mile above the water line


----------



## tiredretired

Our weather sucks for the next 4 days, at least.


----------



## pirate_girl

Snow? 
Bahahahaha!


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Snow?
> Bahahahaha!



LOL, now they are saying freezing rain.  I got the fires going and doing some cooking and baking tomorrow so to hell with it.  Nowhere to go.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rain.
Wind.
The End.


----------



## luvs

lovely here~


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Major winter storm up in northern Minnesota. We avoided the snow for the most part but very windy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh beautiful pic tho.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That'd be lake superior about 100 miles from Duluth. I've never seen it that rough. The waves were approximately 10 ft high. We stopped for lunch in grand marais. The waves were crashing over the breakwall onto the street flooding it with ice and water. Just made it home and the snow and wind is just starting here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, snow here tomorrow too.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Oh beautiful pic tho.




You notice that there is no one standing outside except that one dude with a camera?

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not even that. I didn't even get out of the vehicle to take the picture. Made it home in time. The storm is just starting here.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Not even that. I didn't even get out of the vehicle to take the picture. Made it home in time. The storm is just starting here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

After the storm on Friday night that knocked out the power for 10 hours, it's been really pleasant these last couple of days.  It's been sunny and cool with the high on both days at 60°F.  It has been windy though.

I really need to get serious about that back-up generator.


----------



## pirate_girl

So far.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in day 3 of this god awful winter/spring storm. It's still very windy though the snow has tapered off. We probably got 10" of snow out of it but temps are supposed to go to 10 above freezing by friday making for a sloppy wet mess.


----------



## pirate_girl

That has already melted. 
Fine with me.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 98944



That explains a lot

Snow in this afternoon’s forecast.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yippee!


----------



## pirate_girl

...
And then all day tomorrow..
It's 84° and very breezy and humid.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks nasty.


----------



## pirate_girl

That wasn't the nasty part, it went around us.
I'm worried more about what's to come in about an hour, then overnight.
Futurecast for 10pm.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks to have moved more to the NE right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll say!
All next week.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh it's coming down.


----------



## Catavenger

Send us some rain. Weather change here just means hotter and dryer.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Send us some rain. Weather change here just means hotter and dryer.




After the drenching, it only got stickier.
It's in the mid 80s.
The campers (tents only!) are gathering across the way for the holiday weekend.
Bikers, young kids etc.
We'll be able to hear their shenanigans well into the night.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in a fire ban despite the fire hazard being low. Oh well. Could be worse things. 

It's been in the mid 20s for 2 days.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm not looking forward to the rest of the year.  It's in the mid 90s already and it's not even June yet.  We're supposed to hit a 100° by next week.  Last time that it was this hot this early we ended up having something like a 100 consecutive days with 100°+ temperatures.  It was monumentally miserable.  Please Lord, not this year.  I couldn't stand it.


----------



## luvs

suffice to say that my shaving half my tresses away is not only 4 this season-- it's cute, too--


----------



## pirate_girl

Eeeks!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bzzz bzzz!
My phone's going crazy with the alerts.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Today's forecast; Defiance joins Lake Erie.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yesterday we had the official first day of summer …. 97° with a heat index of 105°.  Shit, it's going to be a long summer.


----------



## pirate_girl

We all gon die!



Holy crap...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> We all gon die!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap...
> View attachment 101269



Basically the same here. Today clear and 85, then clear and in the mid 90’s thru the fourth.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's already very uncomfortable outdoors.

Heat index temp today 110.

Stay cool y'all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's supposed to be hot up here all week. We were under a severe thunderstorm warning all night and got woken up at 4am to wind rain thunder and lightning. Now the hydro is out.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's still the same here, mid to upper 90s, but it hasn't hit 100° yet although the heat index is running 105 and above.  I'm glad that we're heading for some cooler weather in Scotland.  It's supposed to be in 70s there.  I can hardly wait.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> It's supposed to be hot up here all week. We were under a severe thunderstorm warning all night and got woken up at 4am to wind rain thunder and lightning. Now the hydro is out.



Hope your power returns soon. 

10:45 here already 88 degrees headed for a high of 96


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hydro is still out. That's alright. The refrigerator runs on ac and propane. It's a gorgeous hot muggy day. We're camping.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Hydro is still out. That's alright. The refrigerator runs on ac and propane. It's a gorgeous hot muggy day. We're camping.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Hydro is still out. That's alright. The refrigerator runs on ac and propane. It's a gorgeous hot muggy day. We're camping.



I can barely stand to go outside for long.
Don't know how Ty is going to stand out there grilling steaks and ribs.

Poor Snoopy...
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

It's 104 in the shade.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> It's 104 in the shade.



Move to Texas.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Move to Texas.



Last time I was in the south, it was cooler there than here.
NASCAR race.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

It's going to stay uncomfortable until next weekend.
The central air has been sat at a consistent 71.

Is that you Sister Annunciata?


----------



## pirate_girl

Hot again, obviously.


----------



## luvs

i'm snoozing sans anything-- by that, that means comforters/pillow


----------



## EastTexFrank

It hit 100° here for the first time yesterday.  I  can guarantee that there are more to follow.  It's miserable outside.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like we're in for another doosie. We've had thunder and lightning pretty much every day. Thankfully they haven't lasted all day and in between we could take the kids swimming.


----------



## tiredretired

HOT today, hotter tomorrow.  Weather change coming for Friday, looks like Friday will be the day to do a little landscaping and grass planting I need to do.


----------



## luvs

fk this weather-- pgh always has weather-mood swings-- i'm immune to that--
this , tho, means goin'to pools & non-cooperative tresses

hafta scat-- icd is beeping so as to let me know i've gotta get my new one--

we're well aware-- thanks


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I think either mother nature is off her meds again or she's going through menopause. [emoji12]


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> I think either mother nature is off her meds again or she's going through menopause. [emoji12]



That's more then I need to know.  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

TiredRetired said:


> That's more then I need to know.  :th_lmao:


Lmao

Now this...


----------



## pirate_girl

At least it's going to cool down a little for my getaway.


----------



## pirate_girl

Parts of northern Indiana are under a tornado watch until 6pm.
I imagine that will include us as well.
It is supposed to storm later.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup.
70mph winds possible.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

We had a couple hours of rain earlier. Blew through about 12:00


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Stay safe


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Yup.
> 70mph winds possible.
> 
> View attachment 102066



If I were you, I would bring the ducks in.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> If I were you, I would bring the ducks in.



When it rained earlier just sprinkles, they went under the trees behind the west garage, but yes, if it looks like it's going to get bad, I'll call Ty and ask him what to do with them.
They freak out now when we hold them.
Even Kiwi.
I cancelled my beauty shop appt too.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> When it rained earlier just sprinkles, they went under the trees behind the west garage


Were they afraid of getting wet?


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Were they afraid of getting wet?



Silly! Lol
I don't know if it was that or me going out there looking at the coon in the trap, which died by the way.
I think in it's struggle it did itself in.
Another thing to have to deal with.
It never ends.

Right now it's sunny.
There was a tornado warning for Huntington and Wabash that have expired in Indiana.
I'm keeping an eye on things, the girls are napping and Ali is at therapy.
It looks to be moving very fast.
If I have to we'll head down to the basement.
They'll think that's fun because they never go down there.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Raining here again, just sprinkling.  Not hard, but enough that my sissy dog won't go outside. He *hates* to get wet.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's weakened a bit.
Right now we're getting rain and thunder.
No bad wind really.
I took a pic of the sky to the north, then Ty posted one on his Facebook page.


----------



## mtntopper

We have been in Arizona at the other home now for about 3 weeks. The weather has been great basically cooler here a lot of the time than in Wyoming. The monsoon rain showers cool the July temps down and give us awesome sunsets. We have had only had one 100F degree day in Sierra Vista since we arrived on July 2nd. Next week we may get a couple days of near 100F again. This pic was taken near Tucson after the afternoon monson rain showers this week.


----------



## 300 H and H

Wow what a picture!

Beautiful indeed!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

Never did storm.
Went around.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not the weather, but..
Did any of you see the moon tonight?
It's awesome.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6JEj2xFyuc"]Full Moon Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I took that picture out the kitchen window from 1 story up.
Wasn't about to run outside and do it.
I'm not in the sticks now with deer, coon and ducks around.
There are partying people!! out and about.
Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> [ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6JEj2xFyuc"]Full Moon Fool - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> View attachment 102390


Funny you mention the moon last night. At midnight when it started the eclipse, we were standing(ok. Staggering around) in an open area watching.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> I took that picture out the kitchen window from 1 story up.
> Wasn't about to run outside and do it.
> I'm not in the sticks now with deer, coon and deer around.
> There are partying people out and about.
> Lol


I took this. It's a little blurry as I was staggering around.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> I took this. It's a little blurry as I was staggering around.


----------



## pirate_girl

It gon storm.

Not to worry, I can run either down into the stairwell or over to the laundry room in the adjacent apt building connected.
Not too worried.
They don't bother me like they used to.


----------



## pirate_girl

That said, this lightning is wicked!


----------



## luvs

keeps changing, here-- chilly, then i'll be shoving my comforters away-- meh- 'tis typical of here--


----------



## pirate_girl

Woke up at just before 6 with thunder and lightning.
One lone storm cell overhead.
Otherwise, it's supposed to be nice today.
82 and sunny, later.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in a heat warning until Tuesday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Geez, the wind and rain with this is something else!
They had alerts out for the Defiance county fair in Hicksville as well.
Raining sheets!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yikes. I was looking at the radar yesterday and saw that cell over Minneapolis. Allot of times if there's a south jetstream those storm cells head north to Duluth and follow the north shore of lake superior straight for us.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's been running just below 100° for days, no weeks but the last 100+ day we had was back in July.  Not much rain either.  Just about all of NE Texas is under a burn ban.  This heat is just draining me.  I've got no energy and need to take a nap almost every afternoon.  Hey, that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Bamby

74° here this morning and it's only 8:30am...


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> 74° here this morning and it's only 8:30am...



It's the same here.
I like accuweather because it is.
Looks like middle of next month the beautiful fall weather will be here to stay.
I believe it said our first snow will fall end of October.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bamby said:


> 74° here this morning and it's only 8:30am...





pirate_girl said:


> It's the same here.
> I like accuweather because it is.
> Looks like middle of next month the beautiful fall weather will be here to stay.
> I believe it said our first snow will fall end of October.



Must be a large area at 74!  250 miles here to Bamby, maybe 450 to PG.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's still rocking along in the high 90s here in East Texas.  I'm looking for a weather change.  Heading out to Colorado for some "COOL".


----------



## tiredretired

No weather change here.  Temp in the 90's, Dew Points in the 70's and high heat warnings for today and tomorrow.  Hottest summer here by far I can ever remember.  

We're supposed to be north of the woodchucks up here.  Not used to all this muggy hot stuff.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The past few days we were in shorts and tshirts. Temps around 25 celcius. This morning we're in pants and sweaters. 12 celcius. Fall is coming.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> The past few days we were in shorts and tshirts. Temps around 25 celcius. This morning we're in pants and sweaters. 12 celcius. Fall is coming.



Weather has been crazy here too. Hot summer, last week cool and comfortable now today is a little warm!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103350



I’ll trade my today’s 97 for your Thursday’s 73. :th_lmao:


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> I’ll trade my today’s 97 for your Thursday’s 73. :th_lmao:



Pulling out on Friday.  Hoping to swap my 97s for some of Colorado's 75s.  

Hey, it rained today.  Not enough to settle the dust but it was the most we've seen since May.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

And........just like that. Three days ago it was a hot sunny day at camp. We were swimming and relaxing in the sun. Now, it's only 4 celcius. There's a hint of frost on the windshield.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's about time.


----------



## Melensdad

92 degrees yesterday
74 degrees today
50's tonight


----------



## EastTexFrank

Cleared out of East Texas at the beginning of September when the temps were still in the high 90s every day with high humidity and headed to Colorado for some cooler weather only to find that they were having a heat wave.  Where we were hanging out the temps were about 15° to 20° above normal so it wasn't that much cooler than back home.  The humidity however was only about 15% and it was definitely "cool" in the mornings.  Loved it!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> 92 degrees yesterday
> 74 degrees today
> 50's tonight


Ah shaddup!

We're sitting at a balmy 1 degree celcius above freezing at 6am. Calling for a mixture of rain and snow with a high of +6 tomorrow. 

Just last week we were averaging 25 during the day. It's like someone flipped a switch and shut summer off.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wasn't kidding about the snow. This was friends of ours at camp. We came home yesterday.


----------



## tiredretired

34F this morning here.  No snow, but cold enough if it wanted to. Five days ago it was 89F and muggy.  Gonna be chilly today working outside cutting new stair stringers.  Brrrrrrr.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yay!
Not....


----------



## pirate_girl

Yet to come.
Never did storm here earlier although the skies to the north were pitch black.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cold and wet today. One degree above freezing.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cold wet rainy morning. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still raining. We're under a severe weather warning again. 50mm of rain predicted.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Still raining. We're under a severe weather warning again. 50mm of rain predicted.



Nothing like that here, but after today the temps are going to dip.
Tis Autumn!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're right in the middle of that crap. Rain to the east and snow to the west


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

We've had wind, sleet, freezing rain off and on all day.
I think it's going to snow.


----------



## Catavenger

90 F here, don't have a shirt on, wearing walking shorts, running the fan.
And this has been a _cooler_ than normal October for Phoenix . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yea, well, it's rained every day for the past 10 days.  I've emptied the rain gauge twice so that's at least 12 ".  I've forgotten what the sun looks like.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's been either raining or snowing for 3 weeks up here. We had a nice fall shaping up. One day, I was wearing shorts. 12 hours later I was looking for a winter jacket. That's how quickly the cold weather came in.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, would you look at that.  Woke up this morning late after waiting for hogs to show up last night, they never did.  Looked outside and not a cloud in the sky.  It's a beautiful day.  Supposed to get in to the low 60s.  Could you ask for more?  You could but likely wouldn't get it.


----------



## Doc

Yesterday mid 60's.  Beautiful.  Today mid 40's will be the high.  And we are scheduled for a ride in the woods on the UTV.   Brrrr


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can count on one hand the amount of nice days we've had since mid September. Getting fed up of all the rain. I'd rather have snow. Only went out hunting twice since the season opener Sept 15th.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This was rather unexpected. We had nearly 3 weeks of rain steady now it's snowing. We're in a heavy snowfall warning for the night.
https://www.tbnewswatch.com/local-news/heavy-snow-could-hit-city-and-surrounding-areas-1110474


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're officially into that crap weather between fall and winter. Feels like it hasn't stopped raining since mid September. Weather is going to be a mixture of snow and rain for the next week. Temps hovering around the freezing mark.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, it's windy!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It snowed here yesterday.


----------



## Bamby

They are calling for a bit here in a few days. I don't mind the snow as much as all the salt they saturate the roads with. I can see your road glistening from the saltwater just waiting to cannibalize any automobile that dares to travel through.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

First light winter storm over the weekend in Canada


----------



## pirate_girl

An inch of snow tonight, they say.
The End


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bamby said:


> They are calling for a bit here in a few days. I don't mind the snow as much as all the salt they saturate the roads with. I can see your road glistening from the saltwater just waiting to cannibalize any automobile that dares to travel through.


Yes. They use this new potent salt that just coats the vehicle. Rust is a neverending battle.


----------



## EastTexFrank

A front came through last night accompanied with the usual storm and even more rain.  The high for the day was actually at 6 o'clock this morning.  Did I mention it was a cold front.  It started off at 44°F this morning and has been going steadily down since then and the wind is blowing at 20 mph.  As I write it is down to 30°F and is supposed to be 24°F by morning.  For East Texas that is a major "chill".  It's supposed to stay cold on Tuesday and then slowly start warming up again.  It's going to be darned cold tomorrow when I'm prepping the RV for our trip to the Hill Country starting on Wednesday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a few days of -20 celcius. Sitting at 4" of snow. Just checked the weather forecast and it's calling for RAIN tomorrow. Sheesh. No wonder I could barely walk using 2 canes yesterday.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got back from the Hill Country.  Had 2 cold days, 1 cool day and 2 beautiful days.  My wife took the dogs out yesterday afternoon and came back in to tell me there was water running out of the well house.  Well, not quite but it seems that with all the rain we've had I forgot to open up the line that runs to the lake and it froze and broke while we were gone.  I'll fix it tomorrow … or the next day.  Since we've been home it's been beautiful, clear, sunny skies.  It gets down to about 40°F in the morning but warms up into the high 50s during the day.  Good working weather.  Now where to start?  It always seems that so much needs doing.


----------



## luvs

we have got nary a weather inclination-- snow one morning, then so bright & thus that i'll push my comforter, far, far away-- then rain, sleet, hail-- snow, usually, tho, during november/december/january/feburary--damn, a blizzard in march~~we have gotten those, too -- we luv boots, i'll say i must have 20 pairs, could be less-- scads of boot items, too--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wtf is happening? It's a week before Christmas and I was just outside for an hour  with no jacket. It was +5 celcius earlier. We have about an inch of snow. Normally we would have close to 2 feet of snow and be about -20 Celsius. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Wtf is happening? It's a week before Christmas and I was just outside for an hour  with no jacket. It was +5 celcius earlier. We have about an inch of snow. Normally we would have close to 2 feet of snow and be about -20 Celsius.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Global Warming?  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

White Christmas?
Probably not.


----------



## luvs

we got a dusting, 
(2, @ best--) tho one can look to see if that jolly 'ol santa sent us a sprinklin' to unwrap gifts to--


----------



## pirate_girl

:th_lmao:


----------



## luvs

kinda chilly, looking toward snow-- we already got rain, not as they'd made things seem, tho--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We just got word of a Colorado low heading this way. Starting tomorrow evening into Friday we should be getting 15-25cm of snow. It's about time. We got a dusting yesterday. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, first week of January we're supposed to get our first significant snow.
Yay..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's about time. No snow screws up the whole ecosystem down the road. I hope we get a good dumping. I have a new pair of snowshoes that I want to try. I'd been wanting a set like this for years. I finally get some and can't use them because of the lack of snow. 

Remember, I grew up 3 hours north of here where we had twice the amount of snow. Average 3-4 feet of snow by now. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in for a good dumping of snow. That storm is coming pretty much straight north directly at us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, we always end up getting what you get.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Looks like when you get rain, we get snow. I'm right in the middle of the blue on the map. [emoji36]

I can handle the snow. It's the temperature hanging around the freezing mark. With the liquid salt they use up here, it makes for slushy driving conditions. A sloppy mess. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was planning on just clearing the drive once tomorrow morning but decided to do it this afternoon. Good thing. It's heavy and wet. About 8" so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby

One of the things I used to enjoy the most was a walk in the woods right after a fresh snow. Everything seems so fresh and clean and untouched except for animal tracks as they go about looking for their next meal.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Someone took this out in Cape Breton Nova Scotia this week.  Wow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bahahahaha. K. My parents. My wife's parents. And my aunt and uncle are all wintering in Arizona to escape the snow. This was near them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty much. Lmao. 

Actually today was almost dangerous being out in the city. We got a good dump of snow a few days ago. So it coated hydro lines and tree branches with a thick layer of snow. Yesterday it rained. That snow turned to ice. Today, we had above freezing temperatures again. So those thick layers of ice began falling everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're buried again. Went to bed last night it was light snow. All buses canceled this morning. Many businesses are closed. Everything within an 8 hour drive is shut down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bill w

loving the weather change for me.after 50 years in alaska,the wife and i moved to south alabama.right on the florida line.almost 110 degrees different than good old fbks this morning and i couldn't be happier. Bill w


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's our crap.
I think it's going to be all rain from the radar.
It should be ending by the time I leave for work this evening.
Not a biggie anyway.
I'm only 2 minutes drive from there.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looking at that map, we drove right by you on our trip last year. 

Meanwhile in Canada,  [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]  They are calling for -65 Celsius windchill next week. Guess the kids might have to stay home. 

https://canada-eh.info/canada-is-go...hreatening-65c-wind-chills-in-next-few-weeks/

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Looking at that map, we drove right by you on our trip last year.
> 
> Meanwhile in Canada,  [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]  They are calling for -65 Celsius windchill next week. Guess the kids might have to stay home.
> 
> https://canada-eh.info/canada-is-go...hreatening-65c-wind-chills-in-next-few-weeks/
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



You get your weather from the Farmer's Almanac??????


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. No. I usually depend on accuweather. Just saw this article. Hopefully it's wrong. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Grrrr!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's really coming down here.
I'd say we've got an inch so far.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's really coming down here.
> I'd say we've got an inch so far.



Very fine powder here. 1/2” so far.


----------



## luvs

my best guy-pal says it's cold, tho he is kind of this weather-wimp-- we got snow; it's not so chilly that i'd hide via my down comforter unless those winds get as loud as they got a few ago-- my guy-pal said to wear boots-- he's a baby, tho, when weather's not gleaming--


----------



## pirate_girl

Grainy morning pics.
I'd say we got just under 2 inches.
Whew!


----------



## pirate_girl

Nooooo!


----------



## zekeusa

No snow here but freakin 12-14 degrees F not C Dog is cold....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> Very fine powder here. 1/2” so far.



Update:  10 inches, still snowing.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> No snow here but freakin 12-14 degrees F not C Dog is cold....


Put his coat on him and give him a blankie.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I read last week that we were in for an extreme cold spell that comes on quickly. We were sitting at -2 for 2 days then yesterday it started dropping quickly. We're now sitting at a balmy -31c. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

The National Weather Service in northern Indiana came out today with its early prediction on Saturday's snow accumulation totals.

According to the northwest Ohio forecast, snow is likely to begin after 4 a.m. Saturday, with an accumulation of less than one inch possible.

During the day Saturday, however, new snow accumulation of 3-5 inches is possible. Another 1-2 inches of snow are possible in the evening hours, bringing Saturday's total to 4-7 inches.

High winds and single-digit temperatures will become factors as well. On Saturday, there will be a northeast wind of 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Temperatures Saturday night will dip to around 9 degrees.

Temperatures will continue to plummet Sunday and Monday. While both days show sunny and clear skies, the high temperature on both days will be 13 and 10, respectively. Low temperatures will dip near or below 0 degrees. Sunday night's low will be -9, while Monday's projected low is 4 degrees.


----------



## bczoom

We need a WALL!  I think there should be a tall wall between Ohio and Pennsylvania to stop the snow from coming our way. 

Our forecast is about the same as PG's.  My sister lives in the Rochester NY area and is planning on coming down to PA on Saturday.  She better get out early as they're calling for 12-18" for Rochester starting Saturday about noon.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

minus...9... !! OMG!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yay!
Numbers have dropped.


----------



## Melensdad

We are due for another 5" to 7" of snow this evening.  A bit more to my northwest.  Lake effect will drop over 12" in some lucky areas.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll take the snow. This is our forecast for this weekend.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Still coming down.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired

I gotta break out my long johns.  This is gonna be a hoot. Been a while since we had a full fledged blizzard.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. I'd rather have that than -34 like here right now. Brrrrrr. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nice. I'd rather have that than -34 like here right now. Brrrrrr.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



What that does not show is Monday.  Temps below zero with chills down to -50.  I love it when it is -40.  It is the same temp in both F and C. We can talk the same temp for once.  LMAO!!

I will be a busy man feeding the wood burners and humidifiers.


----------



## Doc

41 here in SE Ohio.   We are getting the rain part of the storm.  We get lucky once in awhile.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> 41 here in SE Ohio.   We are getting the rain part of the storm.  We get lucky once in awhile.



My niece is in Beavercreek.
She said they aren't getting much at all.


----------



## pirate_girl

This was Dayton at 9:30 this morning.

Mostly freezing rain now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still -25 celcius at lunch time but a -45 windchill. Almost cold enough to freeze the nuts off the devil himself. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yay!
Bout time.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Yay!
> Bout time.
> View attachment 108933



If I had any idea a picture of a snow plow would make you happy you would have got one for Christmas!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Headed this way. Will be rain for a while then snow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Still coming down.
The wind is picking up.
We'll likely end up under a level 2 by the time it's over.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Found a picture of pg trying to dig out her car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol mine is partially blocked under a long carport out back.
This is a friend's car they sent me from Defiance county.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll go outside in a few and take an updated pic.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looking at the radar, it's not going to stop until around midnight.
The city is dead.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You're getting nailed like we did last week. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lovely. There was a time when I actually enjoyed the challenge of surviving the cold and a snowstorm. Not so much now. -45 windchill into early next week. There's also a 20cm snowfall warning for tomorrow night. I enjoy snowblowing but not at -45. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Brrrrr. It's cold enough to freeze the nuts off the devil himself. -45 windchill this morning. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> You're getting nailed like we did last week.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


About 6" total.

Today comes the big chill.

Oww..


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Brrrrr. It's cold enough to freeze the nuts off the devil himself. -45 windchill this morning.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Windchill is only going to be around -25 here.
Only...


----------



## tiredretired

We are currently getting hammered with snow.  I would say over a foot right now and still coming down.  I have not ventured outside yet.  No winds at all which is a pleasant surprise.  Temps around zero so no skeeters to contend with today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Just got back in from clearing snow.  Did not measure but I would say 18 inches or so and still coming down.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another warm sunny day up here in the sticks. -40 windchill. The school buses are cancelled this morning. Our kids will still be at school as they are open. We live only 300 feet away from the school. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

No school for kids today as it's MLK day.
Still colder than a you know what lol
Relief coming.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The cold snap is finished for now. Back up to -11c this morning with 6-12 cm of snow coming this afternoon. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## zekeusa

It's a balmy + 7 degrees here...better than -9 yesterday!


----------



## tiredretired

Yeah, we're all enjoying the fun of winter right now, eh?  -20F this morning BUT the sunrise over the mountains was awesome!!  Gonna be a clear and sunny day and warming up into the +20's!!! Can't bitch about that.  Oh, I could, but nobody will listen.


----------



## pirate_girl

Freezing rain on the way.
Grrr


----------



## Melensdad

We have freezing rain and ice covered roads now.


----------



## tiredretired

Went out around noon when it warmed up to around 10F and truck would not start.  Battery flatter then a flounder.  So much for that battery.  Borrowed the wife's car and made a trip to O'Reilly's.  

Blackie fired right up with a new Optima.  Blackie is happy now.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> Went out around noon when it warmed up to around 10F and truck would not start.  Battery flatter then a flounder.  So much for that battery.  Borrowed the wife's car and made a trip to O'Reilly's.
> 
> Blackie fired right up with a new Optima.  Blackie is happy now.



The colder weather we have been having has done a job on one or both of the batteries in the F350.  She's pretty easy to jump start and when you get her going, she runs and starts just fine so I think it may just be one of them that is sub-par … but which one????  They are both the same age.  

I think that I'll wait until it warms up a little bit and dries out and then I'll go dig out the load tester and see what happens … or I may say to heck with it and go get 2 new ones.  Boy, those Optimas are getting expensive and to be truthful, I'm not sure that they are worth it any more.


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> The colder weather we have been having has done a job on one or both of the batteries in the F350.  She's pretty easy to jump start and when you get her going, she runs and starts just fine so I think it may just be one of them that is sub-par … but which one????  They are both the same age.
> 
> I think that I'll wait until it warms up a little bit and dries out and then I'll go dig out the load tester and see what happens … or I may say to heck with it and go get 2 new ones. * Boy, those Optimas are getting expensive and to be truthful, I'm not sure that they are worth it any more.*



They are not.  I had a gift card given to me by the kids for Christmas from O'Reilly's so I used it for that.  Ordinarily, I would have bought a Duralast Gold from Advance and called it a day. Those are cheaper and just as good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Actual image from the storm in Ohio. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Actual image from the storm in Ohio. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Theres a 25 foot mark on the tape and the top of the snow is 4 inches below that.

24 feet 8 inches total?


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Actual image from the storm in Ohio. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



:th_lmao::th_lmao:

They're rooks Brian.  Yesterday morning was so cold here I put my ice fishing shanty in the bathtub.  :th_lmao::th_lmao:

True story.


----------



## pirate_girl

Y'all are brats.
Lol
Messy, slush, wind, rain.
Blahh.
I guess we got another round coming next Tuesday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Walked to Circle K for an XL coffee this morn.
It felt downright balmy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I won't be doing much this weekend. Looks like another cold front is coming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Been raining all day here, but that cold front is supposed to move in overnight with wind chills tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

How do you say brrrrrrrrr?  It's colder than my ex wives heart out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Call in the national guard. We've been in this deep freeze for weeks. Life goes on. Schools are open. Buses still run up to -40. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. This is too funny not to share. A buddy of mine back in my hometown did this video this morning. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156011457008513&id=508258512

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. This is too funny not to share. A buddy of mine back in my hometown did this video this morning.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156011457008513&id=508258512
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Back in the Stone Age when I worked the winters up in Wyoming, I used to plug in the block heater every night.  First thing in the morning, I'd get out of bed, pull on my Helly-Hansen fur insulated coverall and boots and make a dash outside to start the truck.  Then it was a dash back inside for a shower and coffee.  That truck didn't stop running for 12 to 16 hours.


----------



## Melensdad

4” of fresh snow fell fast during the morning commute time. Limited visibility plus high traffic numbers slowed the ability of the salt/plow trucks to clear the roadways. 


Watched an idiot drive southbound on US41, no vehicles with a 1/4 mile of him as he switched lanes from plowed to snow covered to plowed back to snow covered ... right up until he totally lost it, did 270 degree spin, into the ditch, bed cover popped off, probably bent his frame ... came to a stop and I saw an angry woman come out the passenger door. If he survives the night it will only be because the ambulance saved him from her rage.


----------



## tiredretired

Looks like you guys are getting a taste of the type of winter we have been having since November.  The ice up here is the worst I have ever seen it.  The other day we got over an inch of rain, then a flash freeze, then more snow, now a storm coming for tomorrow. 

Winter Storm Warnings posted for about 9".  That's OK, because I will have my errands done and will be nice and toasty making Beef Stew.  Can't think of a better day to make that, eh?


----------



## pirate_girl

All I can say is the forecasters around here are all but saying, "shit's about to get real."

Gulp!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I can't think of anything worse than snow over ice.  Four wheel drive isn't going to help.  It just means that all four wheels will still be turning when the truck is on its roof in the ditch.  

So, it's beef stew in your house when it turns a little parky outside.  In ours it's sometimes stew but we're in Texas so it's usually chili.  A BIG bowl of chili.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

and here's our (and maybe your) weather forecast ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well. They cancelled our severe cold warning.........
















...





...for about 2 hours today then reinstated it. [emoji36]

It's only -18c but the windchill brings it down to -46c. Yes, it's f@##@g cold out there. I drove to the border earlier then was out and about all afternoon dealing with my wife's Yukon. It's good to go now but as it was so cold, it blew a power steering line. It gets better.... I topped it up Saturday night but Sunday morning, when I went to drive it the power steering pump was froze up. I could barely turn the steering wheel. So it was towed to the garage yesterday. They got it inside and let it thaw for a few hours and changed the hose. They also tested the battery among other things. It's a 2012 with the original ac delco battery that was supposed to be putting out 650cca. Instead, it was barely pushing 200cca. So I set out to find a new battery. That's a whole other story for another time.(let's just say I'm no longer welcome in Walmart) LMAO.

I found another battery with 750cca, came home, installed it. In the process of being outside freezing my a$$ off changing a battery, I dropped a ratchet and socket down the inner fender well. It's still there. On a warmer day, I'll pull the front tire and plastic inner fender to see if I can access it. Long story shortened is that my wife now has her vehicle back with a new battery and power steering hose. My a$$ fell off out in that cold, and I'm starting to regain feeling in my face. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

-13 right now.
Now they're saying windchill will possibly reach
-55 tomorrow.

Good Lord, I've never experienced that before.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I tell ya. We're really enjoying the electric fireplace with this cold. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Daayum!!


----------



## Melensdad

Air temp here is -23(F)
Wind chills here are in the -45 to -50 range


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Air temp here is -23(F)
> Wind chills here are in the -45 to -50 range



That sounds like a good reason to stay inside.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm just amazed my car started this morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Air temp here is -23(F)
> Wind chills here are in the -45 to -50 range



Come Sunday it's going to reach near 50.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Attention guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Not exactly a place I'd like to get frostbite. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Come Sunday it's going to reach near 50.



Come Sunday up here, we may be above zero.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s so cold . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s finally happened!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another cold one up here. -32 with a -42 windchill. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ahhh, relief just around the bend.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Ahhh, relief just around the bend.
> 
> View attachment 109498


What she said. 






Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

-2 this morning. Heated up to a balmy 4 degrees so far.  High today will be 14.  

High Monday = 50 and Tuesday 55!


----------



## EastTexFrank

It was 38°F here this morning.  That's cold for East Texas but still above freezing.  It's supposed to warm up to the 60s heading towards the 70s by the week-end.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> It was 38°F here this morning.  That's cold for East Texas but still above freezing.  It's supposed to warm up to the 60s heading towards the 70s by the week-end.


Wahhhh

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

"warm"er


----------



## Doc

24 here now.   But .... mid 50's predicted for Sunday.  Woo Hoo


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in a heat wave too. All the way up to -19 c this afternoon. It's supposed to be -3 celcius by Sunday. I was able to be outside for more than a few minutes without a hat and gloves today. They are calling for snow tonight though. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That blob is headed straight for us. Snow starting in 73 minutes. They're calling for 15-25 cms which is why I spent part of the afternoon shoveling off the roof of the truck camper. It had close to 24 inches of snow from the last two storms and being a 2 piece roof, it was starting to buckle from the weight. I fixed that problem as well by jacking up on it with a 2x4 going both horizontally along the ceiling and a vertical one going to the jack. In the spring I'll give it a more permanent fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far this so called storm is like justin trudeau's campaign promises. A lot of talk leading up to it but not a lot of action. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> So far this so called storm is like justin trudeau's campaign promises. A lot of talk leading up to it but not a lot of action.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



An apt description!  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Another warmish day in the 50s, but rain between 3 and 7pm.
Then Wednesday.. yuk!


----------



## pirate_girl

That ice never happened.
Today-


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in a winter storm warning again. 15 to 35 cms of snow. It was snowing lightly all day. Just in the past few minutes it's picked up to almost whiteout conditions. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh great. A friend of ours in Duluth Minnesota said they've already gotten a foot of snow and it's still coming down. Whenever there's a Colorado low heading towards us it hits them first. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Teenagers. I tell ya. My 15 year old son took it upon himself to go out and shovel the sidewalk all the way to his bus stop just so he doesn't have to wear boots in the morning. Funny thing is it's still snowing and blowing hard. So anything he does will be undone by midnight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yesterday was cloudy, rainy and 70°F.  Today it was cloudy, rainy and frikkin' freezing or it will be by morning.  Jeez, no wonder I've spent most of this winter being sick.  Thank the Lord I don't live where most of you do where the snow is butt hole high to a tall giraffe.


----------



## FrancSevin

Last weekend here in St Louis, we had 60's.  Yesterday was in the 50's

 This morning the sun came up at 12F.

 The next time God builds the world he should call Rheum and Rudd.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> Yesterday was cloudy, rainy and 70°F.  Today it was cloudy, rainy and frikkin' freezing or it will be by morning.  Jeez, no wonder I've spent most of this winter being sick.  Thank the Lord I don't live where most of you do where the snow is butt hole high to a tall giraffe.


I'd take snow any day over cold rain. Snow is drier and easier on my body. I just finished clearing the driveway. Last year I only used the snowblower 3 times. This year I've gone through a 5 gallon can is gas so far. Looks like another 15 to 25 cms on Wednesday 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

The wind howled all night.
50mph.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

We're under another weather advisory for snow, sleet and freezing rain.

That which sends my son out "ditch fishing" like he was late last night.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I don't know why I'm posting in a thread called "Weather Change".  The weather hasn't changed here in three days.  It's still damp, drizzly, cold and miserable although it has warmed up a little bit to the low 40s.  Guess what?  It's supposed to stay like this for the next two or three days.  If I'd wanted crappy weather like this I'd have stayed in Scotland!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're sitting at -2 Celsius. It snowed last night about 4 inches. I had that cleaned up first thing this morning. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## luvs

last we went anywhere, ice, namely slush, hail, & boots-- gotta have pairs of those--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

EastTexFrank said:


> I don't know why I'm posting in a thread called "Weather Change".  The weather hasn't changed here in three days.  It's still damp, drizzly, cold and miserable although it has warmed up a little bit to the low 40s.  Guess what?  It's supposed to stay like this for the next two or three days.



Two or three days my eye!  Ten days later and it is still the same, damp, rainy, drizzly and East Texas cold.  Some of you might call our temperatures cool and some of you might call it summer but in East Texas we call it cold.  It's in the 40s.

We did have one nice day in there but that was it.  Still not supposed to see the sun until Sunday or Monday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I found this amusing. Lol. My parents are wintering in Arizona and they got the same thing there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup..


----------



## EastTexFrank

Woke up this morning at 8 o'clock to the sound of thunder and pouring rain.  Since my wife is gone on a cruise with some lady friends, I rolled over and went back to sleep until 10 o'clock.  I got out of bed and I was amazed but yet … confused!  There was a big, bright yellow thing in the sky.  I didn't know what it was.  From the deep, dark recesses of my memory a name came slowly forth, "El Sol", the sun.  It was shining.  It's been so long.  

The temperature is quite pleasant too.  It's in the low 60s.  If only the wind wasn't howling like a banshee.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That blue and pink blob is tracking straight north towards us. It's been freezing rain since supper time. Now if it freezes then snows the 25cm they are predicting by Monday morning, we'll be in for a mess. The roads are already glare ice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## luvs

our weather, it's beyond normal-- i woke & took a glimpse @ myelf-- my tresses being vampire redd, suffice to say, i look as tho i've gotten a major injury-- believe my beverage may've gotten tipsy-- thank God they send solvents, & that alcohol takes that away 
that, that solvents don't--
that said, i look toward snow--


----------



## EastTexFrank

Beautiful day, blue skies, sunshine and temperature in the low 60s.  The wind dropped overnight and it's almost dead calm.  You couldn't ask for more.  It's a pity that the ground is so darned wet that you can barely walk on it never mind run equipment over it.

I may sit outside this afternoon and enjoy an adult beverage.  I hope that I don't have as much as Luvs.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're still in a weather watch. So far, it's been like a liberal campaign trail. Just a lot of wind but not much else for action. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, the country is cut in half from this storm. An hour east, the hwy splits. Hwy 11 heads north then east. Hwy 17 follows the north shore of lake superior. Both are closed due to the weather. The wind has really picked up. Branches from the trees are scattered all over the street. The map below shows the closed highways so far. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

They're beginning to post pictures on Facebook of downed trees in several parts of nw Ohio.
For living in a brick apartment building with double paned windows,the wind is still loud.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is a brutal one. I just read of a 50 car pile up on hwy 41 in Wisconsin from this same storm. Multiple vehicles requiring the jaws of life to get the people out. Estimates of 15+ hours closure. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

https://www.sudbury.com/local-news/...258339?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

A good portion of northwest Ontario is shut down from this storm. For us, it has mostly been wind. Strong enough to rip down traffic lights and down trees. We got a bit of snow but nothing like they expected as this storm tracked further east. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## luvs

scads of wind & that seems calm-- sounds of rain making splashing on thru, as well--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh crap. I guess it snowed last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

These were the highest clocked winds yesterday.
It's still windy today.
Should be dying down as the day progresses.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> These were the highest clocked winds yesterday.
> It's still windy today.
> Should be dying down as the day progresses.
> View attachment 110694



That's a little breezy.  It was almost as bad here on Saturday.  Sunday was a flat calm but today it's back to blowing.  Not as bad as Saturday but some strong gusts.  No rain though.  I'm tired of rain.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The roads must be bad for the salt/plow truck to take the ditch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the 400 highway down in southern Ontario had a big pileup this morning. There's a short video in the link below. 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canad...11498#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=Facebook&_gsc=EW0NOyQ

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## bczoom

Most of our town lost power due to winds last night.
I ran the genny until almost 11PM then shut it down to call it a night and go to sleep.
About 5 minutes after shutting it down, our power came back on. 

School is closed today as their power didn't come back on my this morning.


----------



## tiredretired

Cold as hell and high winds today. I have recorded gusts over 50mph.  Driveway drifted over completely.  Full blown blizzard and it is not even snowing, just blowing around. I have not even stuck my nose out the door today, to hell with that. 

I made a pot of chilli and that should keep me warm.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> That's a little breezy.  It was almost as bad here on Saturday.  Sunday was a flat calm but today it's back to blowing.  Not as bad as Saturday but some strong gusts.  No rain though.  I'm tired of rain.


The winds have calmed and it's sunny now.


----------



## tiredretired

Getting crazier here by the minute.  Wind getting worse, power blinking on and off.  Snow is piling up.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN6Vg14i7WY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Now loading spring . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh lovely. We've got 3ft of snow on the ground and this week's weather is calling for heavy rain on Wednesday. That's going to make a mess. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Had thunderstorms roll through all Saturday morning.  It broke by afternoon and was a beautiful day.  76°F and clear, blue sky.  Sunday was overcast but in the 60s.  I got a little mowing done in the afternoon.  Today it rained early.  It's still cloudy with the temperature in the mid 50s.  Too wet to finish mowing and it's supposed to rain for the next three days.  After that it's mowing and spraying time.  I've got to try and get my yard back from the jungle its become.


----------



## pirate_girl

I think Spring is here to stay.
It's gorgeous and sunny outside.
70 on Thursday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Now we're going to get rain tomorrow evening into Thursday morning. Followed by 12-20 cm of snow. It's +5 now. The snow has gone down a bit today. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in for a mess tomorrow. Our city has done a shitty job of snow removal this year. All the side streets are full of snowbanks covering all the storm drains in  ice and 4 ft snowbanks. So the rain has absolutely no place to go. I'm praying our basement survives. 


https://www.trcctb.com/2019/03/12/flood-statement-issued-thunder-bay-and-surrounding-areas/

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I think Spring is here to stay.
> It's gorgeous and sunny outside.
> 70 on Thursday.



Well, it's not quite that good in East Texas but the redbuds and dogwoods are blooming.  Spring must be here but where is the sun?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here we go. Hopefully we don't get it too bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

We got the north end of that storm. It's been raining on and off all night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ewww, yuk Brian.
Nothing worse than dirty snow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I agree. It's gross. The dirt and salt makes a lovely mess on the lawn each spring. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

50 degrees right now!!!   Ain't seen temps like this since that African dude was President.  :th_lmao::th_lmao:

Tomorrow, supposed to be in the 60's!!!  Oh, happy day!!


----------



## pirate_girl

A change alright.
It split off and went around us.
Sunny, breezy and 66°.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

F^$&$*(g spring. Came in like a lion. Rained hard for 24hrs. I've been working on the basement on and off all day sucking up water in my sons room. I have 3 heaters and 2 shopvacs going. I'm pretty sure that the truck bottomed out earlier in a pothole on my way to the store to buy a second shopvac

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok. I won't complain about a little water in my basement. Apparently there's major flooding in Nebraska. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155884101411345&id=503756344

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Ok. I won't complain about a little water in my basement. Apparently there's major flooding in Nebraska.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155884101411345&id=503756344
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Damn!!!  That makes the 2" we got seem pretty insignificant.


----------



## luvs

incessant weather fluctuations here-- as per usual--


----------



## oneforthewall

bill w said:


> loving the weather change for me.after 50 years in alaska,the wife and i moved to south alabama.right on the florida line.almost 110 degrees different than good old fbks this morning and i couldn't be happier. Bill w



Welcome to the south Bill! Guess I don't need to ask if you can get me a moose cape this fall.....


----------



## tiredretired

Sunny and 50 degrees here today melting the nearly 2 feet of snow we got the other day.  Hopefully with April right around the corner, we can put these major nor'easter snow storms on the back burner for awhile.  Yeah, right.  This is north of the woodchucks country after all.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sun at my place . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

+4 today. The snow is melting. Still a couple weeks away from seeing the lawn then a few more before we can rake the lawn. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

&#*$*"*:* here comes another storm. 10-15 cms of snow coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Beautiful day today.  55 degrees and almost all the snow is gone.  Just a few spots here and there.  Supposed to be 70 on Saturday.  Oh, happy day!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's supposed to be like that here on Saturday. 10 celcius. I hope so as I'm going on a 3 day camp with the scouts tomorrow night. 

For now, the storm has hit with a vengeance. Very strong winds and snow. Check out the weather map. This storm extends all the way down to Houston. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## luvs

i hear it's lovely out; my local pool is so nearby; suffice to say, i cannot wait to swim; snow rocks; slush doesn't, so bring on spf 45!! & i bought my swim gear, awhile ago~~


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

More rain!
Like we need it.
The Maumee crested last night at 12.5.
Flood watches and warnings.
My friends tell me it's horrible down in Allen county and around that area.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You're getting rain. Meanwhile at the northern part of the same storm cell, it's cold and windy and starting to snow. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I hope we've seen the last of the snow down here!


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like another day of 80° temps.
But we're supposed to get strong storms in the area later in the afternoon.


----------



## luvs

so humid; got ill 4 awhile, & hid beneath my comforter as shivering usually brings that on; got well, & i'm looking toward my a/c being put into my window--


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This was at 3:30p.
Brief, strong winds, not too much rain.
More tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This was 730 this morning. Yay. Perfect weather for moving. It was a strong thunderstorm but only lasted 20 minutes. Then it cleared up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

The drive back from Holgate earlier this evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty just called me and said there's a tornado on the ground in North Manchester Indiana.
Eeek!


I can already hear thunder and it's getting cooler and windy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Stay safe. I drove right through that area a couple years ago. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's already past!
Whew.
Got lightning mostly and thunder.
It's really bad down south of here.
Around the area of Grand Lake St. Mary's.
I joined a live watch on Facebook with some friends from that area.


----------



## luvs

hail, wind, rain, yep~~ yins ought hear; it's loud---


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> hail, wind, rain, yep~~ yins ought hear; it's loud---



Yup, it was Aubs.
I lucked out.
All together there were 8 confirmed tornadoes that touched down south of here.


----------



## FrancSevin

Cloudbursts again here this morning. Green house flooded within 2 minutes of it starting.  Our ground is all clay and right now it is soaking wet. The consistency of adhesive caulk.  A shovel goes in but won't come out.   I've got to do some digging around the foundation.  But haven't the time or strength


----------



## bczoom

Last night we didn’t get any tornadoes but got pretty much everything else, including 6” of rain in under 6 hours.

Our area is completely flooded.  Many houses underwater. Local town had 2 feet of water on main street.

Our basement and 3 buildings all have water so I worked on cleaning that out today.

The creek behind our house is normally 15’ wide.  It reached out to almost 100’.  There’s a 30' steel bridge in my back yard that got wiped out upstream and got wedged in my yard.


----------



## pirate_girl

Off and on all evening..

This just a few minutes ago..


----------



## pirate_girl

This is relentless!
Flood warnings, lightning, heavy thunder.. blahh.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yikes. You guys are getting tornadoes and thunderstorms. We're in a drought up here. Very dry. I'm surprised that we aren't in a fire ban. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

All that crap is finally coming to an end.
I've never seen lightning like that!
The river is really going to be up now.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Yesterday it was 45 degrees and spitting ice pellets along with the cold as hell rain.  Today, 58 degrees, windy and sunny.  Still waiting for summer to arrive up here.  It has been a cold and rainy spring.


----------



## pirate_girl

24 miles NE of here at 3pm.
Deshler, Hamler area.
Yow.
They've got all kinds of warnings active now.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like a stormy day ahead with some relief coming from the heat tomorrow and Monday, then back to the heat wave.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've got a couple bigger forest fires a few hundred kms to the north that's bringing a thick smoke haze down that helped block the sun and cool things down but I can sure feel it in my lungs. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's tolerable out there today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ugh. Gonna be a scorcher. We're still at camp. It's not bad right now. Only 23 with a nice breeze. Very comfortable. At least we can run the AC in the camper during the week. We're basically at the end of the line with the hydro infrastructure. The lines coming from the city towards us have to pass a bunch of millionaires camps first. By the time it gets to us, what's supposed to be full 110amp service is reduced down to around 100 amps. When everyone is out on the weekend, there's not enough power to go around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

another nice day here!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today was a scorcher. Humidex of 100 F. Gorgeous sunny. Until suppertime that is. I went to pick up the camper from the shop at 5 and rushed to get it home. The skies opened up in buckets. Tornado warnings flashing across the screen. Take cover. Actually we sat down for supper and watched the trees nearly bending in half. So far it appears we survived but a farm down the road lost a silo from the wind. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, Brian. 
I believe there were storms up in North Eastern Ohio too.
Nothing like that here, but we're in the steady climb in temperatures and heat index.
They're saying 114-117 this weekend.
No thank you.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> Yup, Brian.
> I believe there were storms up in North Eastern Ohio too.
> Nothing like that here, but we're in the steady climb in temperatures and heat index.
> They're saying 114-117 this weekend.
> No thank you.



2013,14 and 15 I was making yearly summer trips installing equipment in the Campbell soup plant in Napoleon  Ohio, the last trip was in the end of June in 2015 it was so hot and humid in that plant it almost killed me.


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> 2013,14 and 15 I was making yearly summer trips installing equipment in the Campbell soup plant in Napoleon  Ohio, the last trip was in the end of June in 2015 it was so hot and humid in that plant it almost killed me.



Ahhh, not far from here.
Out in the country.

Oh yes, we got a brief pounding thunderstorm.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's still 100 damn degrees at 8:40 PM

Gee can't wait to see what tomorrow has in store, it's supposed to be worse.


----------



## pirate_girl

We have a helluva storm moving in right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

And another one.
Round 2.
Black skies, lots of thunder and lightning.
I was supposed to be in Defiance right now for Ty to grill dinner.
Not today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Round 3???
Wth.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can feel it in my bones. This one is gonna be a good one. I've been up since 4:15am with severe cramping and burning in my arms and legs. My back is on fire. Internal barometer is going off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Hot today, then after Thursday the extended shows 70s for highs and 50s for lows.
My kinda weather.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's here. Lots of rumbling outside and rain. Great. I have to head out soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Weather change? How's this for weather change. Two weeks ago I was wearing shorts  tshirt and sandals. Then without warning, mother nature hit menopause and flipped the switch from summer to fall. Put the shorts away. Haul out the pants and jacket. Yesterday morning it was down to 1 degree above freezing. It's like summer woke up one day and decided to call it quits. I had to fire up the boiler this morning for the first time as the basement was down to 59 farenheit. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Weather change? How's this for weather change. Two weeks ago I was wearing shorts  tshirt and sandals. Then without warning, mother nature hit menopause and flipped the switch from summer to fall. Put the shorts away. Haul out the pants and jacket. Yesterday morning it was down to 1 degree above freezing. It's like summer woke up one day and decided to call it quits. I had to fire up the boiler this morning for the first time as the basement was down to 59 farenheit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



It's just the opposite here.
All last week it was like autumn had finally arrived. Nice and cool.
Today and tomorrow.. 90s low in the 70s with storms.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We literally went from mid July type weather to mid November weather in a 12 hour span. It's been cold for 2 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

We are still in the heat.  90's every day.  But, the nights are in the 60's.

 Evenings are better and I have a 60 inch fan putting a breeze over the back patio.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

There's truth to this. I have experienced -2 celcius at night with snow then up to 23 during the day where we had to change into shorts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Storms (severe) later between 4 and 7.
Hurray.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've been under a severe weather watch since yesterday. 40-60mm of rain since last night. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

It was ...

But brief.


----------



## pirate_girl

Somebody spotted this on 15 in Defiance.
He also got called to a roll over on 475.
Weather related.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had bad wind here today. On the way to camp we came across a transport rolled over from the wind. Just missed a rock cut. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's a gross wet mess outside. Rain and snow mixed together. A balmy +3 celcius. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Switched the heat on this morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We fired up the boiler a few weeks ago already set at 66F.  The natural gas fireplace has been going every evening. Outside temperatures are hovering around the freezing mark with rain and snow. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um. Brrrrr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Time for the s word.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I woke up to 27º this morning.

Obviously the weather people forgot this is the Arizona desert!!!

Global warming my ass.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're still sitting at 2" of the white stuff. It was cold this morning. -17 celcius. But it's supposed to warm up in a few days. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

East Texas is in for a chill too.  It's going to be below freezing tonight and really below freezing tomorrow night.  The wind is howling so the wind chill is going to be pretty bad.  I think that I'll just stay inside.  There isn't anything I need to be doing out there that can't wait until later in the week when it starts to warm up again.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like we're going to be getting some snow. I better move the plow truck up to the house
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

No more snow in the forecast here until the first week of December.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's coming. Nothing yet. They upgraded it 12-20cm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yawn. It's 5am in the sticks when these were taken. It's still coming down. My wife and kids need to get out. Hopefully the buses aren't canceled. I love the first actual snowfall. It's like mother nature's reset button making everything new and fresh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

And just like that, it was winter. Lol

I went out at 6am to plow. Just came in. Our road is plowed and sanded already. It's only -1 celcius so this snow is heavy and wet and very slippery slippery 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Hide the women and children.
There's a big wind storm coming tomorrow.
It's all they're talking about around here.
By Thanksgiving day, it's supposed to be a downer for Macy's parade.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're supposed to be getting 6-12 cm of snow starting tomorrow into Sunday. Hopefully it's not like the last storm that produced like a politician. A lot of hype and promises leading up to it but not a lot of action. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Light snow/rain mix here.
Next real snow not expected until the 10th.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

They've upgraded it to 10-15cm starting tomorrow afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far this storm has been like Trudeau's election promises. Just a bit of wind and not much else. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thankfully it didn't hit us. But Duluth Minnesota just four hours south of us got nailed hard. 

https://bringmethenews.com/minnesota-news/nightmare-in-the-northland-as-blizzard-pummels-duluth

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Car lot in Duluth Minnesota today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

More Duluth Minnesota. That's a plow truck. 






Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bannedjoe

I haven't heard of snows like that in MN for years.
It wasn't that many winters ago my buddy in Brainerd complained of no snow to ride his snowmobiles on.

I remember many many years ago sinking in snow banks up to my nose.
Of course that might have been because I was a kid and barely 3 feet tall.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The weather man has had too much spiked eggnog this Christmas. They were calling for 6-12 cm tomorrow a few days ago then downgraded to 3-6 followed by 2-4 cms with nothing tonight. Now we're back to 5-10 cms by morning but the funny thing is that there's no storm clouds heading this way on the radar. Oh. And +3 celcius? Normally we're sitting at about -20 this time of year.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mother nature is on her period. +2 and freaking rain. Nice sloppy mess outside. I'm used to about 2 feet of snow and a Christmas  deep freeze of -25. This in between half rain half snow sucks. I mean, if it's winter, then give me 3 feet of snow so I can go out and enjoy it. None of this half assed crap.


----------



## Doc

58 degrees F. here yesterday and more of same the next few days.   I'm loving it.   I'm normally in the snow / rain mix mess.   Haven't seen 3 ft of snow since ....well, I can't remember when.   LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here comes a doozy. It's supposed to snow starting tomorrow into Tuesday. We get a lot of our storms coming up from Colorado. Guess I'll be outside today getting ready for the big dump. The plow truck is ready to go. I have to bring the snow blower to town to leave at the house that's still for sale so I can just go there and clean up on Tuesday.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yuck


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's one hell of a storm. Heading straight for us. Snow is starting in 60 minutes. I'm prepping to be housebound for a few days digging out from a blizzard. Calling for up to 60 cms by Tuesday. I'll have our yard cleared up with the plow but the roads may be closed anyway for a day or so.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's pretty accurate


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just finished plowing 12 inches of snow. I'll have to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in round 2 of the blizzard. Further south, you guys are getting rain. Here its snow. I was considering making a quick trip to the city this morning but whatever I need can wait.


----------



## pirate_girl

The rain stopped, now it's just the wind.
No snow expected until next week.
I've got a feeling we're going to get slammed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I spent 2 hours plowing yesterday. Blew a brake hose on the plow truck. Got a replacement. Came to town to get one. Started clearing the driveway at our old house with the snowblower. Blew a belt. Picked one of those up. This afternoon I will be in the garage changing it and installing the new hose on the plow truck. It's snowing again. Calling for another 20 cm tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The first wave of snow tapered off enough for me to plow. Now it's turning to freezing rain and ice. But may turn back to snow heavy at times throughout the night. Round 3 of plowing tomorrow possibly. Other than a rusted brake line leaking badly it didn't miss a beat. 

I'm enjoying plowing. It brings me back to my trail grooming days. I rather enjoy being outdoors in the winter pushing snow around.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's snowing and blowing here.
2-3 inches they say before it's over.
As long as no one hits the mailboxes again.
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

We only got like 2" of snow.
There is however a flood warning issued for the Maumee in Defiance and Henry counties.
The river is expected to crest tomorrow.
10.2 ft.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Seen on another forum 



> A guy is watching the weather report with his air-brained wife when the announcer says "We will get 6" of snow today so cars have to park on the odd numbered side of the street for plowing".  She gets up and quickly runs out to move the car.
> 
> A few days later the weather calls for 6" more snow and they announce that cars will park on the even numbered side. She again runs out to park.
> 
> The following week they start to make the announcement but the power fails before it's completed. The wife gets all upset and asks her husband "I don't know what side of the street to park on."
> 
> He calmly replies "Why don't we leave it in the garage this time?"


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

We got another 5 inches of the white stuff yesterday. I plowed for an hour yesterday and again this morning as it came in 2 waves.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Son of a.......-2 celcius yesterday woke up this morning and -30. Extreme temperature changes like that just kill me. I can barely move this morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm glad this isn't snow we've been getting.
It's drab as hell out there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll take snow and cold any day over rain and near freezing temperatures. I can barely move when it's a cold wet day. Mind you, going from -2 to -30 in a span of 6 hrs is a killer on the body. I'm pretty much useless today. Barely able to stand or walk. Every step results in both legs burning and spasming. Absolutely no strength.


----------



## pirate_girl

I get like a barometric pressure headache, Brian.
This is the view out my front door.
Blahhh lol


The Bowman estate out back has a large pond in the middle of those luxury homes.
It's up. Way up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My problem is my leg muscles tense up and lose strength almost like a Charlie horse from hips to feet reducing me to using a walker all morning so I don't collapse in pain. But I don't let it stop me. I still dragged my butt to the city where I fixed my aunt's snowblower then went to play music at the church.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

These changes in temperature and barometric pressure are killing my back. Yesterday morning it was -2 celcius. Last night, -25. It's still cold but warming up for this evening in time for a severe weather situation. 

That storm is tracking directly north. Once it hits us, it'll be all snow.


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> These changes in temperature and barometric pressure are killing my back. Yesterday morning it was -2 celcius. Last night, -25. It's still cold but warming up for this evening in time for a severe weather situation.
> 
> That storm is tracking directly north. Once it hits us, it'll be all snow.



No thanks!
I don't know how I ever survived living in Minnesota my first 17 years.
I suppose it had something to do with not knowing any different.

I have good friend I grew up with in the MPLS area, and he, for various reasons moved to the God forsaken town of Bemidji.

I took a road trip from Colorado one winter to go visit him and ride his fancy ass snowmobiles around.

It must have been 40º below with a 90º below wind chill.

I put that trip in the top 10 of all my heroic ventures.


Never again in a million years....


----------



## pirate_girl

Snow.
Wind.
Grrr!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No snow yet. But it's coming. 

Meanwhile in Newfoundland, they got snow today. Lots of snow. 4 feet of snow. Here's some timelapse photos.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This was in Newfoundland 9 hrs ago. Storm wasn't over yet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok. This is kinda funny. Snowblower just isn't going to cut it in Newfoundland.


----------



## pirate_girl

So much for the big snow storm.
We got barely 2 inches on the ground.
Weather advisory still in effect until 11am because of freezing rain, which is happening right now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You guys are getting the crap end of this storm. We're getting the brunt end of it full force now. I will have to plow at some point today so I can get out. 

This is my view right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Out the livingroom and bedroom windows.
Nothing much!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> You guys are getting the crap end of this storm. We're getting the brunt end of it full force now. I will have to plow at some point today so I can get out.
> 
> This is my view right now.



Like the little white caps you put on the posts.   :th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> No snow yet. But it's coming.
> 
> Meanwhile in Newfoundland, they got snow today. Lots of snow. 4 feet of snow. Here's some timelapse photos.


FFFFFFFFFF


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's another shot from Newfoundland. This is a seniors home. People are trapped inside.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Here's another shot from Newfoundland. This is a seniors home. People are trapped inside.




https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...my-life-powerful-blizzard-slams-newfoundland/


----------



## pirate_girl

We're under a winter weather advisory for up to 6" of snow possible by late this evening.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We don't have an advisory but we are supposed to be getting 5 to 10 cm today. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Once again the snow bypassed us. But the wind. A balmy -16 celcius  with a -45 (feels like it anyways) windchill. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um. Brrr. -33 celcius with a windchill of-45. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## pirate_girl

12!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> 12!



Be sure to wrap up before going out. 

.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

%*%(# weather. [emoji2959][emoji2959]

While everyone else is out celebrating the +5 celcius temperature after a week of -40 windchill, I'm at home in severe pain barely able to stand without a walker. These extreme temperature changes always knock me on my ass. Severe leg spasms. Loss of muscle tone.  Rough day.


----------



## Deadly.Sushi

NorthernRedneck said:


> Here's another shot from Newfoundland. This is a seniors home. People are trapped inside.





That is HORRIBLE!!!!! How can you even live there!?!? DO you have enough food!?!?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's in Newfoundland. Almost straight up from new York.  I'm on the western shore of lake superior.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Dammit.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well this snow storm produced not quite 4 inches on the ground.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty accurate. We were in above freezing temperatures the past few days. Today, not so much. Still mild but just below freezing and a snowstorm. So far about 5" on the ground with blowing snow.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's gorgeous here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Time to head out to plow.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cold and damp this morning . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

March is supposed to come in like a lion, and go out like a lamb.
Anyone know when the lamb thing is supposed to start?


For more on this...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znFY7PYomEA[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Picked up a few inches of snow   

We got icy-slush under this on the drive/roadway.  The patio was so slick I salted it twice just to get the dogs to walk out to the yard.  Mitty ran out the door, slid about 10' and off the patio step ... it was humorous to watch but I think he went into a bit of panic.


----------



## tiredretired

Snow storm on the way.  I am not shoveling.  It will melt.


----------



## pirate_girl

Heavy rain coming/ possibly severe storms -flood watches/ warnings from tonight into tomorrow.
Yay..
Anything else!?!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's been sunny and a few degrees above freezing here. The snow is melting. Almost time to shift gears. Put the snowmobile away and haul out the quads.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Summer here next couple of days then dropping to the 60’s rest of the week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

+7 celcius. Sunny but very windy.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's around 70° and sunny.
You'd never know there was severe weather last night.
All the screaming about it from the forecasters, the system quickly split in half, fizzled out then went towards Bowling Green and south of Toledo.
The worst storms were near Akron.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

In shorts at around 22 celcius for two days this week. Today, it snowed. Just a couple of 10 minute dustings. Welcome to northwestern Ontario in may where you experience all four seasons in 24 hours


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Falking global warming my a$$.  Two days ago beautiful and sunny. Now this. Ugh.


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> Falking global warming my a$$.  Two days ago beautiful and sunny. Now this. Ugh.


Maybe without all the driving, industrial production and a lower instance of cattle flatulence, maybe global warming has been reversed, and now we're back to normal or possibly global cooling?

Naw. It was 106º here yesterday at 11 am.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## bczoom

If you live in the Northeast, look at your forecast for the next 3 days, then compare it to Fairbanks Alaska.  Fairbanks low temp matches our high temp for the next 3 days.


----------



## pirate_girl

Issued By
North Webster - IN, US, National Weather Service

Affected Area
Henry County

Description
The Flood Warning has been extended for The Maumee River near Defiance until Saturday afternoon. At 11 AM Tuesday the stage was 12.6 feet and rising. Minor flooding is occurring and Minor flooding is forecast. Flood stage is 10.0 feet. Forecast...The river will rise to a crest near 14.3 feet around  8 PM Wednesday May 20 and fall below flood stage around  4 PM Friday May 22. At 14.0 feet...Corner of East First and Auglaize Streets and parts of Second and Hopkins Streets flood.

Yikes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Soon time to turn on the a/c.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Texas in June . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Texas in June . . .



Well, it wasn't quite that hot but it sure as hell wasn't pleasant out there.  

Last time I saw it this hot in June was when we had 60+ consecutive days of 100°F days all through July and August.  Lord, that was no fun.

Right now around here the temps are running in the low 90s but the humidity is horrendous.  It is just plain nasty out there.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Well, it wasn't quite that hot but it sure as hell wasn't pleasant out there.
> 
> Last time I saw it this hot in June was when we had 60+ consecutive days of 100°F days all through July and August.  Lord, that was no fun.
> 
> Right now around here the temps are running in the low 90s but the humidity is horrendous.  It is just plain nasty out there.



Over 90 I become an inside person.


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Over 90 I become an inside person.



I wish but I still have stuff to do outside but it's not easy.  This morning it was in the low 80s with 95% humidity.  It warmed up to 90°F plus and it was nasty out there.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> I wish but I still have stuff to do outside but it's not easy.  This morning it was in the low 80s with 95% humidity.  It warmed up to 90°F plus and it was nasty out there.



I’ve moved to town. No horses, no fence to fix, no hay, no mowing, etc . . . 

There’s things that need done outside but I can do them when I want. No body or animal is waiting on me.


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> I’ve moved to town. No horses, no fence to fix, no hay, no mowing, etc . . .
> 
> There’s things that need done outside but I can do them when I want. No body or animal is waiting on me.



I told my wife yesterday when I came back inside soaking wet that I'm a couple of years away from moving to town.  I'm just not the stud that I used to be.  I can only put in 3 or 4 hours these days and then I'm knackered and sore.  That is barely enough to keep the place up but 8 or 10 hour days are a thing of the past.  So, I'll be joining you in the city soon.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> I told my wife yesterday when I came back inside soaking wet that I'm a couple of years away from moving to town.  I'm just not the stud that I used to be.  I can only put in 3 or 4 hours these days and then I'm knackered and sore.  That is barely enough to keep the place up but 8 or 10 hour days are a thing of the past.  So, I'll be joining you in the city soon.



I have a spare bedroom.


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> no mowing, etc . . .



I could never wrap my head around having a grass yard.
So much work, time, and money involved in maintaing and growing something you can't eat or smoke.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> I could never wrap my head around having a grass yard.
> So much work, time, and money involved in maintaing and growing something you can't eat or smoke.



Lot of the work was keeping the weeds out of the pastures and the orchard grass growing so the horses had something to nibble on.  

I agree about lawns. If it wasn’t for my wife I would have paved the lawn with green tinted concrete.


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Lot of the work was keeping the weeds out of the pastures and the orchard grass growing so the horses had something to nibble on.
> 
> I agree about lawns. If it wasn’t for my wife I would have paved the lawn with green tinted concrete.


Definitely a big difference between farming and lawns, farming I understand farming..

I spent some time in KY, and couldn't believe some of the yards in the rural areas.

I'm talking about front yards that were many acres.

I think some of these folks had a riding mower for every member of the family.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bannedjoe said:


> I'm talking about front *yards that were many acres.*
> 
> I think some of these folks had a riding mower for every member of the family.



Welcome to my house.  The yard is about 4 acres and, because it's so damned rough in places, you have to go fairly slow.  It takes almost 4 hours to mow and when it's a 100°+, it's a long 4 hours.  These days I use a Kubota diesel front mount mower with a 60" deck.  I wish that I'd got the 72" deck but at that time there were a bunch of trees planted close to fences that I had to get between.  

Actually, I kind of like yard mowing, always have.  I find it peaceful and relaxing and I love to look at it after I've finished while I'm sitting in the shade sipping on a beer.  What I hate is trimming hedges and I've got to do it next week sometime.  I wish that I could take a chain saw to them all but the wife won't let me but every opportunity that I get they get yanked out of there.

Oh!  My wife has a John Deere riding mower too.  It takes almost 8 hours to cut the lawn using that.  That reminds me.  I need to dig it out, dust it off and check the fluids.  It doesn't get used very often.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Something occurred to me while I was writing my last post.

While I was mowing yesterday, it was 92°F and really high humidity.  It's supposed to get to the mid 90s next week.  The last time it was this hot, this early, was the year we had 60+ consecutive days of over 100° temperatures all through July and August.  I don't think that I'm ready to handle that again.  In fact I didn't handle it last time.  We loaded the RV and headed to Colorado and northern New Mexico but to be honest, it wasn't THAT much cooler there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pouring rain and plus 7 celcius. Windy. Bleh!

Looking ahead isn't much better. Cold rain for a couple days.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here it comes tracking straight north.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yikes!


----------



## Bannedjoe

I heard someone say they were expecting a foot of global warming in Wyoming.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. It's raining. Hard!  But thankfully the storm lost some of its umph coming over the big lake.


----------



## pirate_girl

I hope we get lucky too.
The way it sounds, not.


----------



## EastTexFrank

What a difference a day makes.  Woke up to 60°F temperatures this morning.  It was almost cold.     The high humidity is gone too.  It's supposed to warm up to the low to mid eighties.  Absolutely beautiful.  Somehow I don't think it will last long.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> What a difference a day makes.  Woke up to 60°F temperatures this morning.  It was almost cold.     The high humidity is gone too.  It's supposed to warm up to the low to mid eighties.  Absolutely beautiful.  Somehow I don't think it will last long.





Same here beautiful cool and clear day!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um. Mother nature.....it's June. It's not supposed to snow in june. Just saying...

That blue on the map is snow coming in from the north.


----------



## pirate_girl

Erie county got it bad last night.
The old Sandusky State Theater was destroyed.
So, the worst part of those storms were more Northeast of here, but the weather station was on live for hours yesterday.
Most of Ohio was in the red.
We got lucky.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The old hag that controls the weather must be going through menopause. It's a couple degrees above freezing. Very windy and misting rain. To the west of us, they got snow. Like 5" of snow. Yuck.


----------



## pirate_girl

77°
Breezy, perfect.
Windows wide open.


A view from the hill.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heat and hmmidex advisory for the next 36 hours. With the humidex it's supposed to feel like 38 celcius. Too hot for me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This was last night in the shade.  Same today and the rest of the week. It's hot.  Hotter out in the direct sun.


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> This was last night in the shade.  Same today and the rest of the week. It's hot.  Hotter out in the direct sun.



I can't imaging looking at a thermometer that reads 31º and equating it to hot.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

For us that's hot. Our average in the summer is usually in the low to mid 20s. Very comfortable. Hell, I was wearing shorts at only 10 celcius. Lol

It was hot enough at camp that the camper kept kicking the breaker with the ac on low. Mind you, it's on a 70+ year old hydro system only designed to support a few camps with no ac. Now there's like 4 campgrounds with 80+ sites each in that area. Not enough hydro to supply that many air conditioners going.


----------



## pirate_girl

My phone says it's 77° outside at the moment.
Inside it's comfy.


It's going to boil later on in the week.
Which means, no walking for me unless I do it early in the morning or stroll around the area after dark, which I will do, as it's very safe around here.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> My phone says it's 77° outside at the moment.
> Inside it's comfy.
> View attachment 127924
> 
> It's going to boil later on in the week.
> Which means, no walking for me unless I do it early in the morning or stroll around the area after dark, which I will do, as it's very safe around here.



I’m over 1,000 miles away and its 76 here and predicted hot all week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's not so much the heat but the humidity. It rained in the night and again this morning. It's  now 30 celcius with a very high humidex.


----------



## Doc

Glad the air is working today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dayum. I couldn't handle that heat. Our ac unit is running nonstop. The problem with our house is a whole wall of windows facing west taking in the afternoon heat. Even with all the blinds closed, the ac can't keep up and the main floor is holding 80 farenheit.


----------



## Doc

I suspect the sun was hitting that sensor and made it give a bogus reading.  The town 20 miles from us says in got up to 90 ...not 105.  LOL    Sure feels warm no matter.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Highs of 100 rest of week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Same here. 33 celcius in the shade. Went for a swim in the lake to cool off. Might go again  as it's way cooler in the water. Just drenched in sweat.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

High of only 99 predicted today


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're getting the same temperatures up here in Canada. Thankfully there's a slight breeze to cool down as it blows across my sweaty body. Lmao


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like it's going to stick around.
??


----------



## bczoom

Not liking this heat.
My son & his friends are hiking some of the Appalachian trail this coming week.  It's going to be a scorcher.
Ice cold here in my office.  61°  A/C is running full time blowing 45° air out of the registers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our ac hasn't stopped at home during the day. It's been a humidex of 37 celcius. Not comfortable outside.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We got a break from the extreme heat in the form of a severe thunderstorm warning. Yay.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's hotter than a meth pipe on welfare day today. Very humid.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> hotter than a meth pipe on welfare day



:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

Yeah, but it's a dry heat motherfuckers!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> Yeah, but it's a dry heat motherfuckers!



Only 101 here today!


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Only 101 here today!



I can never decide if we're spinning off to the icy edges of the galaxy, or on a crash course into the sun.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> I can never decide if we're spinning off to the icy edges of the galaxy, or on a crash course into the sun.



The answer to your question is yes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in a severe thunderstorm warning. I had to go to the city a couple hours ago and got caught in a cell of severe rain coming in sideways. I got soaked running from the truck into a store. It's supposed to rain and thunder along with hail and strong winds.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s 102 here


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's supposed to be around 30 celcius right through to the end of the month. Not good for the habitat around here that's used to cooler temperatures. The lake and river temperatures are way above normal. Last week area residents began reporting dead fish literally everywhere along the riverbanks because of the warm water. 

Meanwhile here's a few pictures from the storm earlier. It came fast and hard and lasted an hour. I drove through part of it. Wild n windy.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It was another 95°F day here today but it was a different 95°F than it was earlier in the week.  The humidity was down to 75% and it didn't feel too bad compared to what we had earlier.  Don't get me wrong, it was still hot and sweaty out there but at least I went out there which I didn't do earlier in the week.  It better be more of the same tomorrow as I have to finish up mowing.  I only did a few hours until I was a wrung out rag and then I gave up for the day.  This is either getting harder or I'm getting older.  I don't know which.  Well, yes I do but I'm not willing to admit it, not yet anyways.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We just went through an hour of a wicked show of lightning and very loud bangs with wind coming in sideways for an hour. At camp. No damage. No violent winds.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Just more of the same here.  It was mid 90s again and 75% humidity.  I think this pattern has set in for the summer which means that we are in for a long, hot, sweaty spell.  Never mind Covid-19, 2 or 3 more months of this weather might send this old man to his grave.   The humidity needs to drop back down to 60% and I might be able to work for more than a few hours.  This weather is just draining.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We are forecast to have around 30 celcius during the day with a chance of thunderstorms every day.


----------



## EastTexFrank

They said it was 97°F here today but it felt a lot better than the past few days.  At the house we only got to 93°F, the humidity was 75% but there was a stiff breeze which made things tolerable.   There were thunderstorms all around us but not a drop of rain at the home place.  The weather pattern seems to have set in for the summer so it's going to be hot and hotter until late September.  I'm regretting canceling out Colorado and northern New Mexico RV trip for August and September.  At least with one new a/c unit life at the house is COOL.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How hot is it in Texas?


----------



## Bannedjoe

The new window ac unit appears to be working fine.
I tossed a seasoned raw chicken in a pan outside on the picnic table.
I figure it should be done right about dinnertime.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's 29 celcius out at camp. A few clouds. Nice breeze. Just went for a swim in the lake. No complaints. Another 2 months and the leaves will be changing color. Which means hunting season. That leads to snowmobile season. Gotta be prepared for all the seasons up here. Lol.


----------



## EastTexFrank

We had a big thunderstorm this morning so the mowing got pushed back until tomorrow.  The grass is so tall now that it's going to take a long time to get it cut.  

Really, this summer hasn't been too bad as Texas summers go.  We're just about in to August and the temperature keeps hovering around 95°.  We've also had more rain than usual so that keeps it kind of muggy.  It's not comfortable but it's not Gulf Coast humid either.  

I still remember 2011 when we had almost 70 days of 100°+ temperatures.  I can do without any more of that nonsense.


----------



## Bannedjoe

It hit 122º at Fort Joe today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> It hit 122º at Fort Joe today.



Ouch!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Two days ago it was 33c in the shade. Yesterday was pants and a sweater. Called it early last night and came in to watch a movie. Today is sunny but windy and cooler.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It only got to 90° today and the wind shifted from to south to the south-west so the humidity wasn't quite so bad.  Let's face it, it's still freekin' HOT.  

My SIL came over and swam for a while.  She complained that the pool was cool.  I didn't tell her that I just finished filling it up before she came over.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I started at 4:30 this morning.
Did the watering, some detail on the gutter work, and a second coat on the little porch roof.

It's 10:15 and already 110º out there. Humidity started at 20% this morning.

I think I'm done for today.

Fark, it's gross out there!


----------



## Bannedjoe

11:30, and it's 120º.
Damn! Glad I replaced the AC.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bannedjoe said:


> 11:30, and it's 120º.
> Damn! Glad I replaced the AC.



 That's what I said today.  It was 102° and about 75% humidity.  I started to work and said to hell with it and headed inside where it's a steady, cool 72° and that's where I stayed all day.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Frank, looks like this might wander over to your place. Lots of wind and lightening here. No rain so far.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Jim_S said:


> Frank, looks like this might wander over to your place. Lots of wind and lightening here. No rain so far.



Yup, it got here.  It started while I was mowing this afternoon.  There was lots of thunder and lightening but not a lot of rain or wind.  There was enough to get me to quit mowing though.  Any excuse is good enough.  It continued to rumble and flash but the real show started about 9 o'clock.  It was pretty wild and the rain came down in buckets.  I guess that I'm going to have to finish mowing tomorrow after it dries out.  

The guy is supposed to start rebuilding my dam tomorrow morning.  We'll see.  It's going to be pretty wet out there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

And just like that, someone turned the season switch to fall. It's been a hot summer up here. One thing I noticed is that as soon as the sun goes down, it gets cold. Like fall jacket and pants cold. I even turned on the fireplace for a bit today. It was down to 63 in the house.


----------



## mla2ofus

We're going to get a little taste of fall tomorrow nite with a low forecast of 31*F. I plan to get up about 4AM and monitor the temp so I can turn the sprinkler on the veggie garden.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's been nasty here for the past 3 days.  Laura skirted to our east but we didn't see much rain or wind out of her.  What we did get was incredible humidity.  The temps have been running around 100°F but the humidity has been as high as as 85%, giving a heat index around 115°F.  The air has been so thick that you can almost bite and chew it.  It gets hard to breathe.  

The wind needs to turn around and blow this stuff out of here.  That's not supposed to happen until the middle of next week.  After two days of hiding out in the house in the a/c, I was bored and went outside for about four hours.  I was drenched, soaked in sweat.  I'll tell you this, whoever invented the shower deserves the Nobel Prize.  I spent 30 minutes in there and it was wonderful.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Another day of wind and rain.  Cooler though only 80 predicted.


----------



## EastTexFrank

The guy pretty much finished rebuilding my dam yesterday.  He got it all seeded and mulched just in time for the rain to start.  It's been pouring off and on since yesterday afternoon and it's still at it.  It's supposed to keep at it for the next three days.  Ironically, I don't want the rain at this exact moment.  I have a bunch of tree limbs and branches that I want to put on the bottom of the lake and can't get in there because it is starting to fill back up and it's too wet for the tractor.  Ah!, the best laid schemes of mice and men.  The cooler weather is nice though.

Now you'll have to excuse me.  I have to put a slicker suit on and go take the trash out.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Major thunder storm now. We're in fall season. Last week it was still hot enough for shorts. About mid week, the temperature dropped and it's now pants and jacket weather. And single digit temps when the sun goes down. 

I'm planning on pulling the boat out soon and switching gears to fall hunting season for the next 6 weeks or however long fall lasts until "gasp" snow hits.(usually late October early November)


----------



## EastTexFrank

The rain finally quit yesterday for a few days.  It's only in the low 90s but after all the rain, the humidity is horrendous.  

I tried to get an early (for me( start this morning but the tractor which started perfectly on Friday when I checked was deader that a Dodo.  I finally got it started and mowed my way down in to the lake bottom.  It was wet, soft and muddy down there.  I decided to swap out tractors and use the little one to run stumps branches and other stuff down in there.  If I get it stuck at least I can use the bigger tractor to pull it out.  Well, that was the plan.  I get the little tractor running no problem and swing out of the barn.  Pheeeew.  The left rear tire came off the rim.  I nurse it up to the barn and jack it up.  I'll mess with it later.  Right now I'm using the Gator to run stuff down in to the lake bottom.  I'll work at it as long as I can and then quit until tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. That's frost. 

The fall weather is definitely here. Brrrr.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 129977



I guess that fall has arrived.  I think that it's come to East Texas too.  It's in the mid 80s by late afternoon but the mornings are glorious.


----------



## bill w

calling for between 15 and 20 inches of rain over the next 24 hours due to Sally...and winds to about 80 mph...still don't miss the cold north tho. Bill w


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're now in mid to late fall. The leaves have been changing and dropping for weeks now. It's supposed. To.....gasp....s....s....sn....snow a bit over the weekend then warm up slightly.  Usually by Halloween we're looking for the winter jackets.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's supposed to be sunny, clear skies and in the mid 70s all week and in the low to mid 50s in the mornings.  It's a glorious time of year to be in East Texas.  Pity that it doesn't usually last too long.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The damp cold fall weather decided it would kick my a$$ today and leave me immobile. No feelings or strength in both legs. The ole barometer is spiked. High of plus 8 Celsius today and freezing rain/ snow.


----------



## pirate_girl

A tad chilly this morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We were only a touch colder at -3 Celsius last night. It's supposed to snow a touch again tonight.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> We were only a touch colder at -3 Celsius last night. It's supposed to snow a touch again tonight.



Oh my Lord.  When I read stuff like that in October it makes me glad that I am where I am.  Being born in Scotland, I was used to cold, damp, miserable, depressing weather but I just can't handle it any more, my knees start to stiffen up and my arthritis gives me hell.  

Nope, I'm still walking around in shorts and T-shirts.  It's fall in East Texas and it's one of the most beautiful times of the year anywhere.  It just doesn't last long enough but I'll take all of these mid 70s days and low 50s morning that I can get.  Beautiful!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd rather be here where we have 4 actual seasons. I enjoy winter and all the fresh snow. Just as much as summer. I grow tired of summer though. Fall time means hunting and getting everything ready to tuck away for the cold. Winter means snowmobiles, downhill sledding,  snowshoeing, winter bonfires on the lake. Spring and summer means camping, fishing, swimming, and hot sun. Too much heat though and I get cranky. In the winter, I can always put on more clothes. In the summer however, I can only take so many clothes off without scaring people away.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a fall time picture showing the weather/season change. 

Just a side note, the old ski jump in the picture is the former site of the Nordic games back in the 90s. Somewhere in the snowcat archives is a thread about the old abandoned ski hills around here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just a fall time picture showing the weather/season change.



That is pretty.

Around here the leaves change and drop about two days later and they are dropping like crazy right now.  It's not often you see a whole tree in full fall colors.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It is beautiful up here. Which is part of the reason I love hunting in the fall. The maple trees were just gorgeous with their red leaves. They were the first to fall last week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The leaves are almost all fallen now. It's pouring rain today. Good day to stay inside with my heated blanket as it's only +5 Celsius. The forecast actually calls for a light snow tomorrow. A little early as we normally get it by Halloween. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just for comparison, these pictures were taken a week apart. Same spot in my backyard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

I should take a walk to one of our many beautiful parks today for some pictures too, Brian. The leaves are at peak colour and just beautiful.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just for comparison, these pictures were taken a week apart. Same spot in my backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.



Fall leaf color is over here too.  Usually in East Texas fall color doesn't last too long.  About three weeks ago I had one oak tree start dropping it's leaves and I thought something was wrong with it.  It was just getting an early start.  Blowing leaves around here is an all year job but in the fall, especially if the wind is blowing, you have to do it sometimes twice a day.  Out in the yard I just let them lay and mulch them with mower.  

The weather around here has been brilliant for the past couple of weeks.  It got up to the mid 80s yesterday but mainly it's been in the 70s and it's supposed to stay like that for a while longer but with a few showers in the forecast.  Long may it continue.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've been in a weather alert for 2 days. But as we're closer to the great lake, we were spared yesterday when other areas within 2 hrs of us got nailed enough to close the highway due to snow and ice. Even today, it's cold and grey out but no snow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

Everyone freaking out around here because of a frost advisory last night.
Helloooooo, it's October!
It may even snow soon, imagine that?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You mean like this?  Of course it won't stay. But it's crunch time to get everything put away for the winter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I came across this cool picture showing two seasons at the same time on a road only a few miles from my place yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## jaminhealth

Northern:  I can recall many yrs ago when I was in Sales and had a customer in  Calgary and went up there a couple times from my Beverly Hills sales office, and as usual rented cars where I went on sales calls, well I did the first time and when I had to plug the battery in that was when I turned in the car and cabbed it to my customer.  Got into  cabs that were nice and heated...

I was born in the East U.S. but left there 55 yrs ago for sunny so cal.  Can't imagine putting my poor body thru that climate.

In my little time here don't seem to hear of members living in warmer climates... We gotta live somewhere that's for sure.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can handle summer and winter. Well, I like having 4 distinct seasons as I try to make the most out of each season. Lol. Summer's alright but come September I've had enough of boating sun and sweating my butt off and am ready for cooler fall weather when I get out hunting. About mid November I've had enough of hunting and am ready for snowmobile season. By March, I'm bored of that and get the itch to go camping again and boating etc. 

I couldn't handle sweating my butt off for 12 months of the year. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Damn. This'll be a good test to see how well things are tarped in for the winter. It's howling  outside. We're in the woods but trees  in close to the house are clear. It's all stone siding covering the house. We should be good. Just very strong winds. We're safe. 






I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It was a beautiful day here today, in the low 60s.  Unfortunately, yesterday I tripped over the freekin' cat and jarred my back so I gave it today to calm down.  

I love that cat.  It's the most affectionate cat that I've ever had but it does like to get in my feet when I'm walking outside.  I'm either going to cripple myself falling over it or I'm going to trample it to death.  We're just going to have to wait and see what it's going to be.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well we didn't get snow but it's nasty windy outside. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I came across this video showing the strength of the wind on oct 31st on lake superior. Anyone wanna go boating? 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=MNvIEIMVWRw

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Well we didn't get snow but it's nasty windy outside.
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.



It was very nasty and windy all day yesterday.
It snowed pretty hard as well.
Didn't stick to the ground for long though.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's a calm sunny day today. The temperature is going to rise all week. This is the last blast of warmer air before full winter sets in. 

I'm pretty much done with fall/winter preparations. Everything is tarped. Batteries are all removed and stored. The plow truck is up by the house ready to go. The snowmobiles are getting their fall servicing this week. Bring on the snow. We all know it's coming. No sense messing around with a couple inches all winter. Bring on about 3ft of it. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> The temperature is going to rise all week.



That's how it is going to be here all week, high 60s today and 70s the rest of the week.  You are one step ahead of me.  I still have to winterize the power equipment but I'll start on that today after I finish blowing leaves again.


----------



## pirate_girl

RAIN...
WIND...?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Temps are hovering just a few degrees below the freezing mark. It's supposed to warm up to 7 Celsius later in the week which will just make a sloppy wet mess everywhere before freezing again. Hopefully I don't end up with frozen ruts all over the driveway that I'll have to deal with all winter.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Omg. How terrible....


----------



## pirate_girl

This will be our second real snow of the season (if it even happens) Lol
Up here 1-3" can mean very little or a foot.
?


----------



## Melensdad

Light but blowing and drifting snow.  

Our little town made the Chicago news because there were 2 semi truck accidents just south of the interstate exit nearby.  It’s a dangerous stretch of road when the snow blows off the open farmfields.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's cold in East Texas.  The temperature this morning was hovering just above freezing and we're supposed to have a high in the low 40s.  The rest of the week is supposed to be about 10°F higher ... that's still cold.  

This morning I ran the trash down to the gate in the Gator.  Somehow it reminded me of motorcycling in Scotland in my younger days, always cold.


----------



## jillcrate

Its snowing here and quite alot also!!!!!

Its supposed to warm up after this storm so I do hope it does!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in the middle of a snowstorm. So far since last night we've gotten 10"  and it's supposed to keep on till tomorrow morning. Heading out to plow soon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We have a major snowstorm on the way. Some reports are saying that by Thursday morning, some areas could see up to 50 cms of snow. Locally they're predicting 15-25cms. We'll see how this plays out.


View attachment 132923


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We got nailed with snow. A foot last night and another foot since noon. It's not supposed to lighten up until noon tomorrow. 

look at the size of this. I'm at the blue dot. 





This was earlier today in the yard.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Two days ago it was -2. Today it's a balmy -38 celcius with the wind and is supposed to stay cold all week. I shouldn't complain. We've had a mild winter so far. It showed the other day. We ended up with about 6" of snow.


----------



## FrancSevin

We are expecting -7 F next week. And some snow.

Oh my gosh, an "Armageddon" 3.0" of the stuff.

Store shelves will be empty by Monday.

Missourians cannot deal with snow and cold.

I am originally from NE MO, Kahoka.  Flat prairieland right on the IOWA border.
20F today, I split a face chord of oak.  We have two fireplaces that will run all week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um...brrrrr


----------



## pirate_girl

Lots of snow.
- <enter temp> cold af!
The End
?


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty accurate. It's -33 celcius this morning. Nucking futs. It warmed up slightly yesterday afternoon but the wind was brutal. It made things interesting when we did a dump run to offload all the rubbish from our bathroom demo.


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. We're bellow our normal snowfall this year. But it's cold. Very cold. All week it's been below -30 celcius with windchills around the -40 mark. It's supposed to start warming up tomorrow though.


----------



## Melensdad

Rolling in later today.


----------



## EastTexFrank

You guys up north aren't the only ones.  Here in East Texas it has been below freezing every morning for the past three days and the next week it is forecast to never get above freezing all day with the worst coming tonight and tomorrow when the temperature is projected, in some places, to get down to -3°F.  That's almost -20°C for Northern Redneck.       There's also supposed to be between 6" and 9" of snow.  

That seems like a good reason to stay home.  If you've ever seen these Texans drive in snow and ice you'll know why.  

It's going to be pretty serious for some as most people aren't prepared to handle that kind of temperatures and conditions in the Piney Woods.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> You guys up north aren't the only ones.  Here in East Texas it has been below freezing every morning for the past three days and the next week it is forecast to never get above freezing all day with the worst coming tonight and tomorrow when the temperature is projected, in some places, to get down to -3°F.  That's almost -20°C for Northern Redneck.       There's also supposed to be between 6" and 9" of snow.
> 
> *That seems like a good reason to stay home.  If you've ever seen these Texans drive in snow and ice you'll know why. *
> 
> It's going to be pretty serious for some as most people aren't prepared to handle that kind of temperatures and conditions in the Piney Woods.


Like the pile up on I-35 in Fort Worth recently.
That was horrific.
Everyone stay safe out there.


----------



## FrancSevin

St louis is now in a cold snap setting somewhere  around  zero F  every day.
Four inches of fluffy flakes yesterday.  Four to six more tonite. No let up until Friday 2/19/21.

Monday is a holiday with kids at home from school.  We are thinking to shut the plant down so parents can stay home and be safe.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> Monday is a holiday with kids at home from school.  We are thinking to shut the plant down so parents can stay home and be safe.



That might be a smart and caring thing to do Franc.  A lot of businesses around here are closed on Monday anyway but have also decided to close on Tuesday as well.  I suppose we just have to wait and see how bad it gets.  The weather people tend to over estimate the severity of likely weather situations so that they are not accused of not preparing people if the worst does happen.


----------



## pirate_girl

And now..
?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

So far..
The apartment manager guy who mows and plows has been out.
From my patio a little bit ago.
He's plowing the snow from our front parking lot into the space between our apartments.
It's REALLY coming down hard now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wish it would hit up here.


----------



## pirate_girl

We got probably 6 additional inches.
The sun is trying to break through.


----------



## pirate_girl

It could have been worse.


----------



## waybomb

In JUST THREE WEEKS, Joe fixed global warming. Just like that.


----------



## bill w

14 f this morning here on the gulf of mexico.....thinking not far enough south yet


----------



## Melensdad

We got 8" of snow last night, maybe a bit more.  Hard to tell with the drifting.  It was pretty light, powdery snow, it moved easily.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I was outside this morning at first light checking on our outside cat.  I was told that it was -7° F.  I'll take her word for it.  I do know that after a while It hurt to breathe.  I wasn't dressed to handle weather like that.  To set people's minds to rest, our "outside" cat has been hunkered down at the back of the shop where I've been keeping it at 50° to 55° with various forms of heaters and heat lamps for the past 5 days.  She has food, water and a litter box and access to the outside so there is nothing coming over her.  Besides, I watched her hunt birds yesterday for almost 3 hours in 20° temperatures, just sitting there ... hiding ... waiting ... watching. 

The temperature is supposed to start warming up to the low 20s today but more snow and possible freezing rain is forecast for tonight and tomorrow.  That means more branches coming down, hopefully not on the power lines.  The Texas grid is stretched to breaking point right now.  In fact it's broken.  There are millions without power. 

Saturday can't come soon enough.  That's when it's supposed to finally get above freezing and stay there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gross!


----------



## pirate_girl

No snow here, just wind.
Time to bring the plants in off the patio.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We ended up with about 4" of snow from that storm. Just enough to mess up the yard.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The view out my window this morning. It's pretty but will also make a mess of the yard as it melts. The lawn was finally starting to dry up.


----------



## pirate_girl

No.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Enough of that fresh white stuff. Here's a taste of summer. This was yesterday a few miles from my place. It's still very windy but we had a few smaller violent cells pass through around supper knocking down trees. Our place survived but as I drove home, trees were snapping off. Here's a screenshot of a short video a friend posted. It was nasty. We had severe thunderstorm warnings in effect along with possible tornadoes. I have a sneaking suspicion that either a tornado or wind shear hit.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's drizzly here.
Raining lightly on the goose parade lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

Here in East Texas it has been raining almost every day for 2 weeks.  All the river bottom land is flooded and some roads have been closed for a week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a severe thunderstorm roll in this morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's another shot someone else took of the same storm that came through. We were under a severe storm warning that included thunderstorms, possible tornadoes, nickel sized hail.


----------



## pirate_girl

I bet the corn is popping in the fields around Wauseon.
Eeek

Yep, it's oppressive out there.


----------



## EastTexFrank

PG, that's about how it is around here.  It was 95° and the heat index was 104°.  I tried all day to force myself to go outside and work but didn't manage it.  I worked in those temperatures all last week but I think that I burned myself out.  I did run in to town for top soil and potting soil that I am going to put to use tomorrow 95° or not.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's been hot n dry up here all summer with very little rain. I've only mowed 3 times this summer. But last night we finally got much needed rain. The whole area is under a fire ban due to many forest fires.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in the middle of our first winter storm. For us near the great lake, it's been a mixture of strong winds, heavy rain and a bit of snow. Further northwest only 30 miles away, the highway is closed for a 7hr stretch extending all the way to the Manitoba border. My wife was supposed to drive to Winnipeg  (8hrs away) this morning with some friends for a girls weekend. They turned around at the road block and came back.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ethelyn3390 said:


> Rising and falling temperatures cause various problems. So all we have to do is adjust ourselves to the temperature



The change in barometric pressure causes all sorts of problems on my body. I broke my back in 6 places. As a result,  arthritis has set in and when the weather changes, I can barely stand let alone walk as my lower back burns and the nerves going to my legs become affected causing me to lose leg strength and nearly collapse in pain. 

All highways from here to the Manitoba border 7 hrs away have been closed since yesterday due to a major snow storm. We got mostly rain and sleet here but further northwest, they got lots of snow.


----------



## pirate_girl

0°


----------



## pirate_girl

This is heading our way Wednesday into Thursday.
No no no no noooooooooooo!!


----------



## 300 H and H

pirate_girl said:


> This is heading our way Wednesday into Thursday.
> No no no no noooooooooooo!!
> View attachment 144073


I would gladly take that if you can figure out how to reroute it!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've officially lost the battle with plowing the driveway. We have close to 400ft of driveway to plow. It started snowing yesterday around lunchtime and hasn't stopped. Normally it wouldn't be an issue except for the past week or so, we had above freezing temperatures which melted over a foot of our nearly 4 feet of snow. All that snow turned to solid ice and froze in the driveway. I'm 6'3" and it was up to my knees. 

So I headed out to plow this morning. First, the battery was dead so I threw a charger on it while I cleared some snow off the 5 vehicles in the driveway. After getting it started and ready to plow, I put the plow down and tried pushing snow. The truck moved a foot then it was like trying to push a transport with a smart car. I managed to get moving again by lifting the plow and taking a run at it. Our driveway has a small hill going up to the house. I managed to make one pass down the hill with the plow before getting stuck spun out on ice. After getting going again, I was buried in deep wet snow in 30 feet. I abandoned the plow truck where it was stuck by the garage and was walking back to the house when I looked down the driveway and saw one of the locals going around with an old loader clearing the banks at the end of the driveways on our road. He offered to make a couple passes for me and get me unstuck. After he left, I plowed for a bit before getting stuck again and nearly sliding sideways into my f150. 

So I jumped in the newer f150, cranked the wheel and managed to back up a foot then got it out around the plow truck. I hooked a chain to it and got it semi mobile again then slid sideways into a water hole under the snow. That's where she stayed. I give up. 

We have one vehicle free from the snow and a clear path to the main road. It'll have to do. 

The schools were open this morning but all buses were canceled so the kids stayed home. We just got a call that they are closing the schools and sending everyone home who made it in.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've officially lost the battle with plowing the driveway. We have close to 400ft of driveway to plow. It started snowing yesterday around lunchtime and hasn't stopped. Normally it wouldn't be an issue except for the past week or so, we had above freezing temperatures which melted over a foot of our nearly 4 feet of snow. All that snow turned to solid ice and froze in the driveway. I'm 6'3" and it was up to my knees.
> 
> So I headed out to plow this morning. First, the battery was dead so I threw a charger on it while I cleared some snow off the 5 vehicles in the driveway. After getting it started and ready to plow, I put the plow down and tried pushing snow. The truck moved a foot then it was like trying to push a transport with a smart car. I managed to get moving again by lifting the plow and taking a run at it. Our driveway has a small hill going up to the house. I managed to make one pass down the hill with the plow before getting stuck spun out on ice. After getting going again, I was buried in deep wet snow in 30 feet. I abandoned the plow truck where it was stuck by the garage and was walking back to the house when I looked down the driveway and saw one of the locals going around with an old loader clearing the banks at the end of the driveways on our road. He offered to make a couple passes for me and get me unstuck. After he left, I plowed for a bit before getting stuck again and nearly sliding sideways into my f150.
> 
> So I jumped in the newer f150, cranked the wheel and managed to back up a foot then got it out around the plow truck. I hooked a chain to it and got it semi mobile again then slid sideways into a water hole under the snow. That's where she stayed. I give up.
> 
> We have one vehicle free from the snow and a clear path to the main road. It'll have to do.
> 
> The schools were open this morning but all buses were canceled so the kids stayed home. We just got a call that they are closing the schools and sending everyone home who made it in.
> 
> 
> View attachment 147586
> 
> 
> View attachment 147584View attachment 147585


Geezz.  It's cold down here (50F) and kinda rainy. Everybody is complaining, So I showed them your post.

Quiet now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

This was kinda neat. A time lapse video of the snowfall we got Tuesday night and yesterday.


----------



## FrancSevin

On this day in 2013, St Louis Mo had the worst snowstorm on record for March. Shut the city down.

 It has been raining since yesterday. We are only a few degrees from a repeat today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Would whoever pissed off mother nature please get her a box of chocolates and a dozen roses? Seriously. I like winter but this heavy wet snow is getting old. It started snowing this morning around 6 and didn't let up all day. In all, we got a foot of snow. The highways all around are closed. Our power started flickering and went out about 9am. I waited a couple hours and went out to plow before it became too heavy to move. Then I decided to head to the shop and haul out my generator. It's been sitting under the garage carport off the side for 6 months. So I had to snowblow a path to get to it. I managed to get it started on the second pull.  We shut off the main breaker for the house then connected to an outlet to start feeding power to the house. We tried several different outlets and finally found the one connected to the boiler and the refrigerators. All good. The well isn't on but we have 10 gallons of water. Some lights also work so we're not in bad shape. 









This storm is twisting like a tropical hurricane. The first wave brought roughly a foot of heavy wet slush. We'll see what the morning brings but we have heat when many don't tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're going on 26 hours without power from this storm. Thankfully it tapered of yesterday but we're going into round 2 now.  They're calling for another foot of snow today. I went in to the city to fill up a couple cans of gas for the generator. Not everything is working in the house but we do have some lights, a few plug ins, and the boiler running for heat as temperatures are around the freezing mark.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It finally came back on around 8pm last night.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well now... this should be interesting.  They weren't sure what we would get as one forecast called for 10-15cm of snow. Another called for 30-50mm of rain. Neither are good for the area as rain would cause flooding. We ended up getting rain half the day yesterday which turned to snow overnight. The schools and buses are canceled. Power was off again this morning but has returned. 







This is the road heading out to the main roadway. Looks like I may have some cutting to do to get out.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thankfully they all popped back up when the snow released after a light tap with the plow truck at the base of the trees. 






As I was turning around out on the road, I watched this big poplar tree snap in half and come down blocking half the road. There were no hydro lines nearby so I grabbed a chainsaw and went to work clearing a portion of it so vehicles could get by.


----------



## pirate_girl

45 plus mph winds here with the sun shining.
It stormed like hell last night, but I slept through it.


----------



## echo

Pretty pics

we had hail


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, after heavy wet snow, damaging winds, trees down everywhere,  and hydro outages throughout the day yesterday, we survived another one. The yard is a mess as I'm barely able to push the stuff with the plow. And now they're calling for more snow this coming week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've been getting some nasty storms lately in the form of snow. So keep that in mind that even with the melting, we still have 2ft of it in the yard. 

Now we're in a severe weather alert yet again. It started last night as snow/sleet coming down accompanied by a major thunderstorm with the whole sky lighting up. Now it's pouring rain and still a thunderstorm. This should make a nice mess with the snow. And considering the ground is frozen, there's no place for the water to go. I predict many basements will be flooding today. We should be fine as our house sits a bit higher than the rest of the property.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is turning into a "day after tomorrow" scenario. I've shared a few pictures of the recent snowstorms we've had. We're forecast to get up to 75mm of rain by noon tomorrow. It's been pouring all day. With no place to go, the water is pooling in low laying areas causing flooding.  Many of the roads are at risk of washing out. Many basements are wet. I was at our church earlier and they were dealing with water in the basement and a leaking roof. The place was built in 1908.


----------



## echo

We just have warming in the states


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Things keep getting worse with the weather this spring. We had 4 major storms in a row which dumped a total of over 25" of heavy wet snow. It's been getting down to -10 Celsius at night but above freezing during the day. That created the perfect recipe for disaster. We've also had 2 major rain events. The ground is still frozen so no place for the water to go. Our place is dry but the sump has been running steady for a week. 

Our deck didn't survive the heavy wet snow as we discovered yesterday that a main support beam underneath snapped from the weight. The snow began melting and basically absorbed the heavy rain and froze overnight to a big block of ice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Once the snow is melted, I can get underneath it with a jack to relevel the deck and replace the broken support beam. I also plan on adding a couple more 10x10 sopport posts to help take the weight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Old man winter is kicking and screaming as we showed his as to the door. With the late season storms we've been having, the ground is still frozen and no place for the water to go. And spring runoff from the extra snow we had is flooding lakes and rivers causing many washouts leaving communities cut off. When the only way in to your community is a 150 mile 2 lane goat trail hwy that gets washed out, you have a serious issue.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's the main highway across Canada.


----------



## chowderman

egads!  there' no buoys to mark the channel!!


----------



## echo

Stay warm, my friends.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's getting worse as snow continues to melt. The frost hasn't let go yet. And to make matters worse, we had another thunderstorm pass through during the night dropping more rain. Roads are flooding and washing out all over.  I drove by a golf course earlier that was completely under water around the clubhouse and half of the fairway on the first hole. Our yard is a lake down by the garage but it could be worse. A nearby house 100 feet from a river is now surrounded by water.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I drove out to camp yesterday and there's one spot where a river parallels the road and is normally down from the shoulder about 10 or more feet. There's also a few houses between the hwy and the river. This is the main highway between eastern and western Canada. No other roads other than a goat trail logging road. We had a major thunder storm come through the night. There's another one on the way forecast to drop another load of rain. The highway is almost covered now. I stole these pictures.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's the golf course I mentioned that was flooded


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Catavenger said:


> It got bellow 70 so I put on a sweater.



Wuss!  It's 50 now and I'm outside in a t-shirt. I contemplated putting on shorts.


----------



## echo

We had high winds and heavy rain. I got caught in my walk


----------



## Ironman

echo said:


> We had high winds and heavy rain. I got caught in my walk


I hate that. Especially when your in the middle of a 5 mile walk.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is about 30km west of me. That river is normally a 100 ft wide channel along the trees on the left. There's a few houses along the highway. This is a portion of highway 11/17 which is the only paved highway connection between east and west Canada. As you can see, water is over the road which is at risk of washing out. This is BAD!  We're fine at home but our camp is 40 miles the other side of this.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A drone video of the flooding at nearby old fort William. A historical park dedicated to the beginnings of the fur trade in northwestern Ontario.


----------



## carebears

take care everyone!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Winter is officially here. We had a storm come through last week that left a 2" thick layer of ice mixed with snow and rain. I woke up this morning to roughly 10" of snow and it's still falling. The busses are canceled.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still light snow falling I just finished (kinda) plowing. I had most of the yard done when the transfer case on the old plow truck started squealing like a cat with it's tail caught in the door. It still shifts and runs but plowing snow in 2wd in wet snow ontop of ice is impossible. For the time being, I am searching for a  set of chains to throw on the tires.


----------



## chowderman

here in Zone 5, our usual killing frost is mid-Oct.  it was only last night that sub-freeze temps were predicted or happened.
not the norm - nor unusual.  Greta is so disappointed. . .


----------



## mla2ofus

We got about 8" last week and now it's cold. Thurs and fri nite are forecast to be about 4-5*F below zero. I hope this isn't a harbinger of what Jan will be!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Buffalo. 6 feet of snow. Dayum


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a winter storm come through yesterday dropping 6-8" where we live. I plowed snow for an hour last night then finished off this morning before the winds picked up. Temperatures were at the freezing point yesterday while it snowed causing the snow to melt slightly. Then overnight the wind picked up dropping us to -5 Celsius with a windchill of-20


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a winter storm come through yesterday dropping 6-8" where we live. I plowed snow for an hour last night then finished off this morning before the winds picked up. Temperatures were at the freezing point yesterday while it snowed causing the snow to melt slightly. Then overnight the wind picked up dropping us to -5 Celsius with a windchill of -20. That made the snow we got stiffen up and very difficult to plow.


----------



## Deluge

NorthernRedneck said:


> Anyone else's body act like a barometer?  Only a week ago it was 24celcius average. Now, it's only 4celcius. I can sure feel it in my bones. Been so sore I can barely move. Hate the extreme temperature changes. Almost freezing at night and above 20 during the day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I get headaches with the pressure changes.


----------

